# DIRECTV12 is live today 5/19/10 ... and 5 new channels roll out!



## Stuart Sweet

Today DIRECTV went 100% operational with its DIRECTV12 satellite, also known to us at DBSTalk as 103(ca).... and five new channels launch as well!

Check your favorites list and be sure to add:

277 Travel HD
307 WGN HD
356 MSNBC HD
560 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Extra Pack subscribers only)
614 ESPNU HD

Also, remember to redo any series links you may have for the SD version of these channels!

You may need to refresh your services to get HallMarkHD to work correctly: https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydi...component/mySystemResendAuthorizationBody.jsp


----------



## KAL

Awesome! One question though? What is WGN exactly?


----------



## -Draino-

Weird.....356 is missing from the guide, but MSNBC is 356


----------



## beachmonkey

As I stated in the other thread.. its glorious to see ESPNU in HD 
and MSNBC is much more watchable in HD .. with all the colors they use and the blurovision SD i couldnt stand it.


----------



## murry27409

356 on here, but it is showing up "dark" in the guide


----------



## Tom Robertson

KAL said:


> Awesome! One question though? What is WGN exactly?


Superstation WGN out of Chicago. (technically might not be a "superstation" according to cable regs, but really is.) 

An awesome independent channel and home to many of the Cubs games.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Rob

560, I'm getting Channel Not Purchased, but I do subscribe to the HD Extra Pack.


----------



## KAL

Tom Robertson said:


> Superstation WGN out of Chicago. (technically might not be a "superstation" according to cable regs, but really is.)
> 
> An awesome independent channel and home to many of the Cubs games.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thanks for the clarification. Besides the cubs, why was it in demand?


----------



## Terry K

The former 70s channels (HBO, etc...) have shown back up in my guide, but show as blacked out


----------



## loveshockey

murry27409 said:


> 356 on here, but it is showing up "dark" in the guide


so is TRAVHD 277


----------



## syphix

Hallmark Movie HD is showing as 721 - Channel not purchased, even though I do subscribe to the HD Extra package...


----------



## KAL

loveshockey said:


> so is TRAVHD 277


Any reason as to why they are showing up as "dark"

is it because they are new channels?


----------



## KAL

syphix said:


> Hallmark Movie HD is showing as 721 - Channel not purchased, even though I do subscribe to the HD Extra package...


Same here!


----------



## beachmonkey

syphix said:


> Hallmark Movie HD is showing as 721 - Channel not purchased, even though I do subscribe to the HD Extra package...


same here


----------



## juniormaj

murry27409 said:


> 356 on here, but it is showing up "dark" in the guide





loveshockey said:


> so is TRAVHD 277





Terry K said:


> The former 70s channels (HBO, etc...) have shown back up in my guide, but show as blacked out





Rob said:


> 560, I'm getting Channel Not Purchased, but I do subscribe to the HD Extra Pack.


Same here.

edit: Sending a refresh fixed the problem with channel 560


----------



## -Draino-

I had to add all the new channels into my favorites.


----------



## tyrok3k

Just switched these channels from SD to HD in my custom favorites. At least 2 of the 4 regular channels are showing HD shows at 6 in the morning. I wonder how long till they give another HD Extra Pack free preview so everyone can check out HMC HD.


----------



## Laker44

Receiving them all, except for Hallmark Movie Channel. You must have to be a paying subscriber to the HD pack too receive it. I'm currently receiving the free 3 month trial of the HD pack.


----------



## loveshockey

obviously all the kinks haven't been worked out...I guess they can't think of everything....even though WE can...


----------



## Taltizer

Rob said:


> 560, I'm getting Channel Not Purchased, but I do subscribe to the HD Extra Pack.


Go here sign in and refresh your services and it will fix it it worked for me:https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/login/login.jsp?_requestid=438399


----------



## FHSPSU67

Rob said:


> 560, I'm getting Channel Not Purchased, but I do subscribe to the HD Extra Pack.





syphix said:


> Hallmark Movie HD is showing as 721 - Channel not purchased, even though I do subscribe to the HD Extra package...


Same here. "More info" tells me to reset receiver, Trying that now.
[edit] That didn't work, but "refresh services" did.


----------



## Tom Robertson

I had to refresh my receivers to get HallMarkHD to work correctly: https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydi...component/mySystemResendAuthorizationBody.jsp

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ThePrisoner

I'm missing 277 Travel HD & 356 MSNBC HD.


----------



## tyrok3k

KAL said:


> Any reason as to why they are showing up as "dark"
> 
> is it because they are new channels?


Channels show up gray when they are first added. I noticed this when I first subscribed to HBO.


----------



## cavinny

How many HD channels have switched to D12 so far?


----------



## jcc

syphix said:


> Hallmark Movie HD is showing as 721 - Channel not purchased, even though I do subscribe to the HD Extra package...


Same here. I will try to refresh my receivers now


----------



## reweiss

I've written a little poem for HD Festivus:

As we dance around our mounting poles,
It's time to celebrate HD Festivus.
Today has brought new HD channels some have waited for,
In the next wave they'll be more for the Restivus

Some will be happy, some will be sad.
Some will feel this is just DTV deceivances.
Just take some joy in what you've got
And don't spend 10,000 responses on your "airing of grievances"


----------



## Tom Robertson

Ok, so I'm up early proving that this is not "just TV" and wondering what is the big deal about Travel channel in HD? Paid commercials is paid commercials on any channel... 

(Just kidding, I am happy for all the Travel Channel fans.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## HerntDawg

nice to have TravHD, but sad to say it is sd at this am...


----------



## HerntDawg

Tom Robertson said:


> Ok, so I'm up early proving that this is not "just TV" and wondering what is the big deal about Travel channel in HD? Paid commercials is paid commercials on any channel...
> 
> (Just kidding, I am happy for all the Travel Channel fans.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Beat me to it Tom...


----------



## bb37

Tom Robertson said:


> I had to refresh my receivers to get HallMarkHD to work correctly:


Thanks, Tom. That did the trick.


----------



## jsmuga

Tom Robertson said:


> I had to refresh my receivers to get HallMarkHD to work correctly: https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydi...component/mySystemResendAuthorizationBody.jsp
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thanks that worked now HAllMarkHD is working.


----------



## Taltizer

Turns out its another DIRECTV Sports Schedule channel.


----------



## tyrok3k

HerntDawg said:


> nice to have TravHD, but sad to say it is sd at this am...


It's also disappointing that everything SD is incorrectly labeled as HD.


----------



## cheesedjdj

I'm just going to wait until this afternoon to look at the new stuff, just so it has time to sync down to my receivers correctly.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Taltizer said:


> Turns out its another DIRECTV Sports Schedule channel.


Ok... but that isn't one of the 5. 

Try 614.


----------



## am7crew

Good stuff! Msnbchd is looking good.


----------



## FHSPSU67

reweiss said:


> I've written a little poem for HD Festivus:
> 
> As we dance around our mounting poles,
> It's time to celebrate HD Festivus.
> Today has brought new HD channels some have waited for,
> In the next wave they'll be more for the Restivus
> 
> Some will be happy, some will be sad.
> Some will feel this is just DTV deceivances.
> Just take some joy in what you've got
> And don't spend 10,000 responses on your "airing of grievances"


Nice! We are an "early bird" bunch, are we not?


----------



## syphix

Thanks for the refresh suggestion! Hallmark Movies HD is now coming in fine.

Wonder how long until MSNBC HD & Travel HD ungrey.


----------



## Laker44

Tom Robertson said:


> I had to refresh my receivers to get HallMarkHD to work correctly: https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydi...component/mySystemResendAuthorizationBody.jsp
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thanks Tom, I'm receiving now.


----------



## Tom Robertson

syphix said:


> Thanks for the refresh suggestion! Hallmark Movies HD is now coming in fine.
> 
> Wonder how long until Travel HD ungreys...none of the others are grey.


You might try refreshing your receivers at DIRECTV.com.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Rob

Looks like the first HD program on WGNHD will be the WGN Midday news at 1pm ET.


----------



## tonyd79

Tom Robertson said:


> You might try refreshing your receivers at DIRECTV.com.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Refreshing turned on Hallmark Movie but did not ungray msnbchd for me.


----------



## beachmonkey




----------



## Tom Robertson

tonyd79 said:


> Refreshing turned on Hallmark Movie but did not ungray msnbchd for me.


Sure enough, didn't for me either. (I hadn't been looking, just changing.) 

I also tried turning "Hiding SD Duplicates" off and back on, that didn't work either.

Hopefully the guides will correct soon.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## tonyd79

Tom Robertson said:


> Sure enough, didn't for me either. (I hadn't been looking, just changing.)
> 
> I also tried turning "Hiding SD Duplicates" off and back on, that didn't work either.
> 
> Hopefully the guides will correct soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Or we will have a new CIG Challenge!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

tonyd79 said:


> Refreshing turned on Hallmark Movie but did not ungray msnbchd for me.


Same here...but got all of them active after the refresh. MSNBC shaded but accessible here too. My guess is they'll address that ASAP today.

5 new HD channels - several popular ones...

WOO HOO....FESTIVUS...PARTY TIME. :joy::balloons::dance07::dance01::new_smili


----------



## murry27409

This is the most time I've spent watching MSNBC in a long time....


----------



## mcees4life

I was concerned about getting the new channels since i've been getting 30's and 40's on 103ca. The channels are working like a charm.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

wow everything on Travel Ch is in HD, even the 6 hours of infomercials per day! I see why it was #1!


----------



## Rob

Coca Cola Kid said:


> wow everything on Travel Ch is in HD, even the 6 hours of infomercials per day! I see why it was #1!


Is it all in stretch-o-vision?


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Rob said:


> Is it all in stretch-o-vision?


obviously. the ones on hallmark and wgn are too.


----------



## syphix

Yeah, VERY disappointed that Travel HD's SD programming is stretched. Plus, they label EVERY SHOW as "HD", even when they're not. That's pretty damn lazy.


----------



## Rob

TRAVHD is showing a lot of Man vs Food today. That's what I want to see when I'm traveling and in HD, a man stuffing a 10 pound burrito into his mouth.


----------



## doabbs

Refreshed receiver and got them! Everything is working fine, and it's pouring rain and cloudy here in NH. Now I can watch that guy almost throw up in HD on Travel Channels Man Vs Food.


----------



## GregLee

You may want to redo any Quicktune slots that link to old SD versions of the new HD channels.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Rob said:


> Is it all in stretch-o-vision?


I just did several searches on Travel Channel HD, and found a number of programs I scheduled for recording in HD. That said, it did give the warning first about "it may not record" becuase of the grayed out guide. Hopefully that is corrected soon.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Rob said:


> TRAVHD is showing a lot of Man vs Food today. That's what I want to see when I'm traveling and in HD, a man stuffing a *10 pound burrito* into his mouth.


you're making me hungry :eek2:


----------



## say-what

Hallmark showed in my guide as a CIG, but I had to refresh for Hallmark to be authorized. After the refresh, TravelHD and MSNBCHD remained shaded in guide as not part of my package although I can watch TravelHD and MSNBCHD and they should be part of my package - Premier. 

Looks like DirecTV needs to code the channels for it to show as a CIG


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

travel and msnbc are gray for me


----------



## dwcolvin

How geeky to you have to be to be checking for new channels first thing in the morning? Oh, wait... I'm here. :lol:


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

dwcolvin said:


> How geeky to you have to be to be checking for new channels first thing in the morning? Oh, wait... I'm here. :lol:


Its Festivus, how can anyone sleep at a time like this!


----------



## ohioviper

Woot woot Travel channel in HD. Do a little dance, make a little love,
Get down tonight.


----------



## gphvid

Love the new channels. Now I am looking for BBC America and TCM and even AMC in HD. Also maybe EPIX?

But then, maybe that will be next week's offerings...

FESTIVUS!


----------



## FHSPSU67

I've now lost Ch 277 Travel Channel from my guide, again. Can call it up by number fine.
[edit] Never mind. I had accidentally switched to CIR. It shows up fine in my custom list.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid




----------



## Bigg

beachmonkey said:


> As I stated in the other thread.. its glorious to see ESPNU in HD
> and MSNBC is much more watchable in HD .. with all the colors they use and the blurovision SD i couldnt stand it.


MSNBC in HD? I'm not sure I see the point. It's really a "listen" channel, at least with Olberman and Maddow. But it's there, so why not I guess, right?

I wish all channels would stretch-o-vision SD content so that you don't have to switch back to the SD channel to fill up the screen.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

I do like me some new HD. 

If I get BBCA and DIY in HD, then I think I'll pretty much have everything I watch on a regular basis in HD. 

I can't wait to see what's next.

Mike


----------



## gregftlaud

Channels were on when I just checked but greyed out in the guide and cant record on them. Refresh didnt fix the problem nor did a restart. Says not authorized. (msnbchd and travhd). WGNHD isnt greyed out and can record on it.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Noticed WGNHD, HLMKHD, ESPUHD are showing under "Channels I Get", however mnbcHD, TRAVHD are not.

HLMKHD shows 721. All other channels show up nicely. (I also sub to the HD Extra Pack). Refresh fixed this in seconds.


----------



## Mavrick

*HAPPY FESTIVUS!!*


----------



## murry27409

gregftlaud said:


> Channels were on when I just checked but greyed out in the guide and cant record on them. Refresh didnt fix the problem nor did a restart. Says not authorized. (msnbchd and travhd). WGNHD isnt greyed out and can record on it.


Same here. 
I went thru this last week when I changed my package. 
Some of the Ch's changed quickly, some took over a day to change.


----------



## JLucPicard

Bigg said:


> I wish all channels would stretch-o-vision SD content so that you don't have to switch back to the SD channel to fill up the screen.


No, no, no, NO!

Just say NO! to Stretch-o-Vision!!!


----------



## bones boy

While I'm happy to see the new channels, I dreamed about Fox Soccer Channel HD. Dreams didn't come true .. today (sigh). Patience.


----------



## GregLee

Bigg said:


> I wish all channels would stretch-o-vision SD content so that you don't have to switch back to the SD channel to fill up the screen.


In case you haven't checked, you might find a stretching function on your TV that works for HD. (My Samsung has a "p.size" control.)


----------



## davemayo

I'm on DirecTV.com, and looking at my receivers. How do I refresh?


----------



## tyrok3k

dwcolvin said:


> How geeky to you have to be to be checking for new channels first thing in the morning? Oh, wait... I'm here. :lol:


I'm usually up at this time anyway.


----------



## say-what

Travel & msnbc are both normal in guide.


----------



## say-what

davemayo said:


> I'm on DirecTV.com, and looking at my receivers. How do I refresh?


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


----------



## murry27409

Just checked. Both are now normal.


----------



## smiddy

I have new HD, yippee!


----------



## gregftlaud

Both of mine are still greyed out. Hmm, oh well if it's not fixed by the afternoon i'll call dtv. Refresh and restart didnt work. Obviously just a glitch


----------



## tyrok3k

GregLee said:


> In case you haven't checked, you might find a stretching function on your TV that works for HD. (My Samsung has a "p.size" control.)


A lot of TV's won't stretch content that already has black bars.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

davemayo said:


> I'm on DirecTV.com, and looking at my receivers. How do I refresh?


go  here


----------



## Taltizer

say-what said:


> Travel is now showing normal in my guide, but msnbc is still grayed out.


There both ungrayed now and showing up in the guide on my systems.


----------



## loowaters

Bigg said:


> I wish all channels would stretch-o-vision SD content so that you don't have to switch back to the SD channel to fill up the screen.


Stretch-o-vision is a disgrace! If you had pictures developed that had the images stretched or distorted you'd refuse to pay for them. Don't mess with original aspect ratio...EVER! I can't believe these networks do it.


----------



## Herdfan

beachmonkey said:


> As I stated in the other thread.. its glorious to see ESPNU in HD


Yes, but too late too see Amanda.


----------



## Taltizer

davemayo said:


> I'm on DirecTV.com, and looking at my receivers. How do I refresh?


https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/login/login.jsp?_requestid=460803

go here and sign in and do a refresh of your systems.


----------



## WERA689

None of these channels are identified as HD in the guide. Also, after refreshing services twice, I still get a 'bonk' and 'channel unavailable' for 560, Hallmark Movies HD.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

WERA689 said:


> Also, after refreshing services twice, I still get a 'bonk' and 'channel unavailable' for 560, Hallmark Movies HD.


Do you have HD Extra? They put it on there since they didn't add the SD feed.


----------



## Brit_in_WV

Both receivers showing all the new channels here, looking good.


----------



## WERA689

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Do you have HD Extra? They put it on there since they didn't add the SD feed.


Yep, I have HD Extra...have since it began. I just checked online, and it DOES show as active on my account; as does HD access.


----------



## say-what

WERA689 said:


> None of these channels are identified as HD in the guide.


They all say HD in my guide. TRAVHD, WGNHD, mnbcHD, ESPUHD & HLMKHD


----------



## WERA689

say-what said:


> They all say HD in my guide. TRAVHD, WGNHD, mnbcHD, ESPUHD & HLMKHD


Well, since 2 refreshes didn't make that happen for me, I'm doing a menu reset of my HR20-700 in the bedroom to see if that brings things up to date.

EDIT: That did it! HLMKHD, and all the rest now show as HD on this box. I'll check the others later!


----------



## MarkN

just checked new channels and receiving all as advertised


----------



## gregftlaud

Not greyed out anymore but I lost guide data 12hrs into the guide on all channels after restarting the receiver. Is that normal?


----------



## Taltizer

WERA689 said:


> Well, since 2 refreshes didn't make that happen for me, I'm doing a menu reset of my HR20-700 in the bedroom to see if that brings things up to date.


You may have to call in and have them to manually add it this happened to me back when they added Starz Comedy HD and Starz Kids&Family HD they had to manually add those for me because the refreshing of my services wouldnt help.You may have to call and go that route.


----------



## WERA689

Taltizer said:


> You may have to call in and have them to manually add it this happened to me back when they added Starz Comedy HD and Starz Kids&Family HD they had to manually add those for me because the refreshing of my services wouldnt help.You may have to call and go that route.


Thanks, but the menu reset fixed everything for me...at least on this box. I'll check the others later.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

I thought I don't have ESPNU since they changed the package but I'm seeing it now (in HD, of course).


----------



## davemayo

say-what said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


Thanks. Worked.


----------



## Taltizer

WERA689 said:


> Thanks, but the menu reset fixed everything for me...at least on this box. I'll check the others later.


Glad you got it going sometimes the menu restart helps with alot of issues.


----------



## loudo

After a receiver refresh, all 5 working fine on both of my HR20s.


----------



## mogulman

Did directive sports mix move? I thought it was at 103. It automatically moved to 600. I picked up a new copy at 205 instead though.


----------



## shing

-Draino- said:


> I had to add all the new channels into my favorites.


Me too although I suspect eventually it would fix itself.


----------



## beachmonkey

At least Hallmark Movie Channel isnt in Stretch O Vision


----------



## murry27409

mogulman said:


> Did directive sports mix move? I thought it was at 103. It automatically moved to 600. I picked up a new copy at 205 instead though.


Looks like it did move from 104. 
I do recall seeing it in the past @ 205 though.


----------



## alv

gregftlaud said:


> Both of mine are still greyed out. Hmm, oh well if it's not fixed by the afternoon i'll call dtv. Refresh and restart didnt work. Obviously just a glitch


I've had channels grayed out for a while anytime I change something. After a while the HRXX catches up and they are normal.


----------



## Grydlok

Well seems like a waste of Bandwidth.. I don't watch Travel channel. The Hallmark Channel sucks, right up there with the IFC-HD channel.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

murry27409 said:


> This is the most time I've spent watching MSNBC in a long time....


Yeah me too. I can actually see it now! :eek2:


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Grydlok said:


> Well seems like a waste of Bandwidth.. I don't watch Travel channel. The Hallmark Channel sucks, right up there with the IFC-HD channel.


WGN is the biggest waste of bandwidth of today's. it has like 2 HD shows daily and a Cubs/White Sox game 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## Steveknj

Grydlok said:


> Well seems like a waste of Bandwidth.. I don't watch Travel channel. The Hallmark Channel sucks, right up there with the IFC-HD channel.


Just think. One person's waste is another person's nirvana


----------



## Grydlok

Coca Cola Kid said:


> WGN is the biggest waste of bandwidth of today's. it has like 2 HD shows daily and a Cubs/White Sox game 2 or 3 times a week.


I had WGN in HD before with FIOS. It doesn't look as bad as Hallmark.


----------



## sigma1914

Grydlok said:


> Well seems like a waste of Bandwidth.. I don't watch Travel channel. The Hallmark Channel sucks, right up there with the IFC-HD channel.


Yeah, they should only add channels you want because all of your channels are excellent uses of bandwidth. 

Seriously, every HD addition can't go 2 hours without the "waste of bandwidth" comment. :nono:


----------



## Alan Gordon

Even though I wasn't very thrilled with today's additions, I had to wake up a little earlier (for me) in order to check out the new additions.

I've already re-added (or added in the case of HMC) SOME of them to my favorites, and set up 3 recordings to at least check some of them out some more.

I'm hoping the next Festivus will be a little more exciting for me, but to those who were waiting on these channels:

*CONGRATULATIONS*
_except for those who were clamoring for the Travel Channel HD... y'all simply get a _​
~Alan


----------



## syphix

I'm still in denial that we have Travel Channel HD.

Apparently, so is the Travel Channel!


----------



## the_batman

Outstanding. A step in the right direction.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

sigma1914 said:


> Yeah, they should only add channels you want because all of your channels are excellent uses of bandwidth.
> 
> Seriously, every HD addition can't go 2 hours without the "waste of bandwidth" comment. :nono:


But have you checked WGN's schedule? It's biggest rival is Nick at Nite! Without sports no one would watch it.


----------



## sigma1914

Coca Cola Kid said:


> WGN is the biggest waste of bandwidth of today's. it has like 2 HD shows daily and a Cubs/White Sox game 2 or 3 times a week.


No more than wasting bandwidth on Lions games.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

sigma1914 said:


> No more than wasting bandwidth on Lions games.


At least they're live and actually in HD instead of recorded in the 1970's and poorly upconverted.


----------



## Grydlok

sigma1914 said:


> Yeah, they should only add channels you want because all of your channels are excellent uses of bandwidth.
> 
> Seriously, every HD addition can't go 2 hours without the "waste of bandwidth" comment. :nono:


I only said it because when BET, UNI, and Tele was added you guys didn't wait to color the thread white, but don't care for it when the shoe is on the other foot.


----------



## sigma1914

Coca Cola Kid said:


> But have you checked WGN's schedule? It's biggest rival is Nick at Nite! Without sports no one would watch it.


So? Upconverted SD beats blurry SD. Some people want AMC for a 1 hour show each week...WGN is no different. Just because you won't watch, it's not a waste.


----------



## Taltizer

Coca Cola Kid said:


> WGN is the biggest waste of bandwidth of today's. it has like 2 HD shows daily and a Cubs/White Sox game 2 or 3 times a week.


Thursday Nights @ 8pm. WWE Superstars is HD.Im glad for the new channels.


----------



## LameLefty

All the new channels are live and available in my Guide, but like several others, I had to refresh my services for the Hallmark Movie Channel. 

In any event, more HD is good.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

sigma1914 said:


> So? Upconverted SD beats blurry SD. Some people want AMC for a 1 hour show each week...WGN is no different. Just because you won't watch, it's not a waste.


I didn't say I'll never watch it. Maybe I will turn it on and watch some free out of market baseball or the local Chicago news for a change of scenery; but 85% of their schedule is decades old reruns that can be found on a dozen other channels.


----------



## LameLefty

Grydlok said:


> I only said it because when BET, UNI, and Tele was added *you guys didn't wait to color the thread white*, but don't care for it when the shoe is on the other foot.


Please don't bring racism into a thread about channel additions, let alone use the term "you guys" to refer to a forum with tens of thousands of members.


----------



## sigma1914

Grydlok said:


> I only said it because when BET, UNI, and Tele was added you guys didn't wait to color the thread white, but don't care for it when the shoe is on the other foot.


You guys? I never did. I enjoy BET. I welcome all HD...I even tried to make people realize Uni & Tele's importance.

Just because others show ignorance doesn't mean you should step down to that level.


----------



## DodgerKing

Taltizer said:


> Go here sign in and refresh your services and it will fix it it worked for me:https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/login/login.jsp?_requestid=438399


https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp?_requestid=493308

Worked for me.

This always happens whenever they add a new channel to the HD extra pack. Same thing happened with CI HD.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Coca Cola Kid said:


> WGN is the biggest waste of bandwidth of today's. it has like 2 HD shows daily and a Cubs/White Sox game 2 or 3 times a week.


WGN America was on of my Top 10 channels during the somewhat recent poll. The reason why I wanted it was for HD showings of "Legend Of The Seeker". After it was announced that that show was cancelled, my interest in WGN America fell flat. That being said....

... WGN America does still run two hours of the show a week (in reruns) for at least a few more months, as well as several hours of L&O:CI and "Bones" during the weekend. Granted, the latter two shows are available elsewhere on DirecTV, BUT I thought I'd add there there is more HD available on that channel. 

~Alan


----------



## Taltizer

Twice this morning this channel has gone black for a sec the the channel banner comes up like it changed the channel to begin recording something.Has anyone else noticed it they may still be doing some work to it or tweaking.


----------



## DodgerKing

HerntDawg said:


> nice to have TravHD, but sad to say it is sd at this am...


It is also sad to say that they do that stupid stretch-o-vision crap


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Taltizer said:


> Twice this morning this channel has gone black for a sec the the channel banner comes up like it changed the channel to begin recording something.Has anyone else noticed it they may still be doing some work to it or tweaking.


Yeah that happened to me too. I thought my power went out, the audio and video were gone for like 3-5 seconds.


----------



## DodgerKing

Coca Cola Kid said:


> obviously. the ones on hallmark and wgn are too.


No they're not. They actually leave programs in their proper aspect ratio


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

DodgerKing said:


> It is also sad to say that they do that stupid stretch-o-vision crap


I wish Travel's graphics were bigger, I can barely read em. :lol:

Just saw a Man v Food commercial, it looks HD.


----------



## Bowtaz3

DodgerKing said:


> It is also sad to say that they do that stupid stretch-o-vision crap


It looks that way so far


----------



## DirectMan

Do we know whether the new HD channels added today are transmitted from D12 and what about the D10 locals - have they been switched to D12 yet?


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

DirectMan said:


> Do we know whether the new HD channels added today are transmitted from D12 and what about the D10 locals - have they been switched to D12 yet?


Ask Sixto


----------



## DodgerKing

Bigg said:


> MSNBC in HD? I'm not sure I see the point. It's really a "listen" channel, at least with Olberman and Maddow. But it's there, so why not I guess, right?
> 
> I wish all channels would stretch-o-vision SD content so that you don't have to switch back to the SD channel to fill up the screen.


You are one of those people? 

I wish they wouldn't. I have to switch back to SD so I can unstretch content

I do not understand why people want to see distorted images.


----------



## Taltizer

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Yeah that happened to me too. I thought my power went out, the audio and video were gone for like 3-5 seconds.


Yea I thought the same thing about my power when it happened it was really odd.


----------



## mobandit

Had to refresh my services to get the Hallmark HD channel. Also, they need to boost the audio signal on the Hallmark HD channel...it has a much lower volume than the other channels!


----------



## Sim-X

sweet! I hope lockup is in HD, does anyone know? (on msnbc)


----------



## DodgerKing

murry27409 said:


> This is the most time I've spent watching MSNBC in a long time....


I am watching it the same amount of time, 0 

Didn't even program it in the guide.


----------



## Taltizer

mobandit said:


> Had to refresh my services to get the Hallmark HD channel. Also, they need to boost the audio signal on the Hallmark HD channel...it has a much lower volume than the other channels!


Couldnt agree with you more the volume is really low and needs a good boost.Or need a good hearing aide.


----------



## Bowtaz3

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I wish Travel's graphics were bigger, I can barely read em. :lol:


----------



## Taltizer

It seems to be plaiged by a few audio dropouts like my local FoxHD from time to time.Hope it clears up it gets old really quick.Oh it might have been the upconverted show they were showing about waterparks seems fine now that its gone to a commercial.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Sim-X said:


> sweet! I hope lockup is in HD, does anyone know? (on msnbc)


looks like some of them are, this Saturday night.


----------



## Grydlok

LameLefty said:


> Please don't bring racism into a thread about channel additions, let alone use the term "you guys" to refer to a forum with tens of thousands of members.


Funny I didn't recall you posting that state in the UNi or tele thread can you point it out to me?


----------



## sigma1914

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I wish Travel's graphics were bigger, I can barely read em. :lol:


I think Man vs. Food starts back on June 16th at 9pm E/P! I'm not sure.  :lol:


----------



## Grydlok

Yup Hallmark hasn't changed one bit, still looks bad


----------



## jediphish

How long before the logos are updated so we don't see "m..." (Instead of MSNBCHD's logo) in the info bar?


----------



## Taltizer

sigma1914 said:


> I think Man vs. Food starts back on June 16th at 9pm E/P! I'm not sure.  :lol:


You need to enlarge you graphics we can barely read them like the ones the Travel Channel HD.


----------



## jerrylove56

Hallmark worked after refresh. Wondering why D* added WGN-HD and ESPNU. WGN has little or no HD content other than maybe the cubs. ESPNU could have waited until June HD add-ons. Football season won't start until Aug. Would have preferred Prem. channel HD expansion.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

syphix said:


> I'm still in denial that we have Travel Channel HD.
> 
> Apparently, so is the Travel Channel!


That's just too funny. !rolling

Mike


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Can't wait for more HD channels!! Yee haw!! I checked those 5 out and they all looked good. Even Hallmark movie looks good in 4:3. I just wish that TruTV channel is part of the ones coming because my friend constantly watches it when he's home from work. Ugh! I can't stand SD channel watching any more!


----------



## loudo

Taltizer said:


> It seems to be plaiged by a few audio dropouts like my local FoxHD from time to time.Hope it clears up it gets old really quick.Oh it might have been the upconverted show they were showing about waterparks seems fine now that its gone to a commercial.


Remember, it was only put on the transponder this morning. As with many new stations, it may take a few days for the fine tuning to be completed.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

jediphish said:


> How long before the logos are updated so we don't see "m..." (Instead of MSNBCHD's logo) in the info bar?


They usually add them with software updates. BET and the rest of the ones added today (and a few others I think) don't have logos either.


----------



## sigma1914

jerrylove56 said:


> Hallmark worked after refresh. Wondering why D* added WGN-HD and ESPNU. WGN has little or no HD content other than maybe the cubs. ESPNU could have waited until June HD add-ons. Football season won't start until Aug. Would have preferred Prem. channel HD expansion.


I know you're in SEC land/College football heaven, but ESPNU isn't just for CFB. College baseball, softball, & lacrosse are big on ESPNU & are all in post season around this time.


----------



## beachmonkey

jerrylove56 said:


> Hallmark worked after refresh. Wondering why D* added WGN-HD and ESPNU. WGN has little or no HD content other than maybe the cubs. ESPNU could have waited until June HD add-ons. Football season won't start until Aug. Would have preferred Prem. channel HD expansion.


Actually its perfect timing for ESPNUHD with the NCAA Lacrosse Tournament, NCAA Baseball Tourney, The Softball Tourney plus I do believe ESPNU will have World Cup replays in June.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

beachmonkey said:


> Actually its perfect timing for ESPNUHD with the NCAA Lacrosse Tournament, NCAA Baseball Tourney, The Softball Tourney plus I do believe ESPNU will have World Cup replays in June.


Why would it have World Cup replays? Isn't World Cup the professional level? ESPNU only does college level sports.


----------



## BetterThanMost

jediphish said:


> How long before the logos are updated so we don't see "m..." (Instead of MSNBCHD's logo) in the info bar?


Well, the Big Ten network has been on for how long and their logo still doesn't show on the banner.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

BetterThanMost said:


> Well, the Big Ten network has been on for how long and their logo still doesn't show on the banner.


It does for me.


----------



## DodgerKing

Travel is now showing the water park just 3 miles from my house


----------



## jerrylove56

I stand corrected on ESPNU-HD value to other sports aficionados.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

DodgerKing said:


> Travel is now showing the water park just 3 miles from my house


is that show HD or stretch-o-vision?? I can't quite tell.


----------



## LameLefty

Grydlok said:


> Funny I didn't recall you posting that state in the UNi or tele thread can you point it out to me?


Posting what state? 

I didn't post in the Univision or Telemundo threads because: #1) I don't speak Spanish; #2) I don't have a strong view one way or the other about the channels; #3) I'll only watch Spanish-language HD programming for soccer (futobol) with the sound turned down, assuming I can't get the same game in English somewhere else.

That said, I don't recall you posting when SciFi went HD a few years ago. Does that mean you're an anti-human alien-lover? :lol:

Take your accusations of racism elsewhere, please.


----------



## DodgerKing

Coca Cola Kid said:


> is that show HD or stretch-o-vision?? I can't quite tell.


Stretch.


----------



## LameLefty

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Why would it have World Cup replays? Isn't World Cup the professional level?


World Cup is national teams. Now, in a lot of countries, the players are individually professionals, but as a team they represent their nations, not a professional club.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

DodgerKing said:


> Travel is now showing the water park just 3 miles from my house


Did you get on TV?


----------



## barryb

I too had to refresh to get the Hallmark Channel. 

Travel Channel just made me have to pee.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

KAL said:


> Awesome! One question though? What is WGN exactly?


wgn america

They have had WGN 9 / WGN-TV / WGN-DT in HD for a long time as well.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Morning all. What's all the hubbub about?

I cannot believe this day is finally here.

Sorry to all in this forum for having to endure all of my posts regarding Travel Channel (the lack of HD). With that said, *Some things are meant for HD!* Thanks DIRECTV!

*YES!*


----------



## barryb

For those who are not getting the Hallmark Channel (and have the HD Access Pack):

RBR did not work, but refreshing services does.


----------



## DodgerKing

Hutchinshouse said:


> Morning all. What's all the hubbub about?
> 
> I cannot believe this day is finally here.
> 
> Sorry to all in this forum for having to endure all of my posts regarding Travel Channel (the lack of HD). With that said, *Some things are meant for HD!* Thanks DIRECTV!
> 
> *YES!*


Even with Trav HD, they still lack HD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Hutchinshouse said:


> Morning all. What's all the hubbub about?
> 
> I cannot believe this day is finally here.
> 
> Sorry to all in this forum for having to endure all of my posts regarding Travel Channel (the lack of HD). With that said, *Some things are meant for HD!* Thanks DIRECTV!
> 
> *YES!*


I think in fairness your post count should now be reduced by the number of TravelHD-related posts you've made :lol:


----------



## Cable_X

Thank you, Directv. Can't wait to see Samatha Brown in HD.


----------



## DodgerKing

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Did you get on TV?


I guess they are showing several waterparks. The one near my house, Raging Waters, was the first one they showed


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think in fairness your post count should now be reduced by the number of TravelHD-related posts you've made :lol:


I'd only have about 7 posts :lol:


----------



## fortnerw

Glad to have all the new HD channels although I will not use them that much. I have lots of channels that I like. Would like to have RFDTV in HD I think. Not too sure how much HD content they have although they said all new programing was shot in HD. Only Comcast I believe has it in HD. I know everyone wants their favorites in HD and here is the reason why. When I started this Directv trip the total choice package was 21.99. Just noticed my bill and it was 81.99. Thats with no movie channels. I know many pay much more. So guess my thoughts are man we are paying for it so we want what we want. Enjoy!


----------



## DodgerKing

I never watch Travel and now that it is in HD I may catch a show or two, but so far I am not impressed at all. I rather watch the blurry SD channel over the stretched HD channel.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

DodgerKing said:


> Even with Trav HD, they still lack HD.


Ya better recheck their schedule.  They have plenty HD, trust me.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Why would it have World Cup replays? Isn't World Cup the professional level? ESPNU only does college level sports.


espn classic was / is used for over flow but with classic / U sports pack swaps in many systems and that ESPNU in HD.

espn should start useing U for over flow stuff.


----------



## DodgerKing

Hutchinshouse said:


> Ya better recheck their schedule.  They have plenty HD, trust me.


They have stuff listed in HD now that is not in HD.


----------



## loudo

Hutchinshouse said:


> Morning all. What's all the hubbub about?
> 
> I cannot believe this day is finally here.
> 
> Sorry to all in this forum for having to endure all of my posts regarding Travel Channel (the lack of HD). With that said, *Some things are meant for HD!* Thanks DIRECTV!
> 
> *YES!*


I miss your avatar. :lol:


----------



## Tom Servo

Taltizer said:


> Twice this morning this channel has gone black for a sec the the channel banner comes up like it changed the channel to begin recording something.Has anyone else noticed it they may still be doing some work to it or tweaking.


Yup, happened to me, too.



DodgerKing said:


> You are one of those people?
> 
> I wish they wouldn't. I have to switch back to SD so I can unstretch content
> 
> I do not understand why people want to see distorted images.


If _all_ the HD channels were stretch-o-vision for SD shows, I'd probably cancel satellite altogether because it seems like I watch more SD stuff still than HD stuff. And watching anything stretched (linear or otherwise) just makes me nauseated. Which brings me to this&#8230;



HDTVFreak07 said:


> Can't wait for more HD channels!! Yee haw!! I checked those 5 out and they all looked good. Even Hallmark movie looks good in 4:3. I just wish that TruTV channel is part of the ones coming because my friend constantly watches it when he's home from work. Ugh! I can't stand SD channel watching any more!


truTV - a Turner network. That means almost all stretch-o-vision all the time like Cartoon Network. No thanks.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Hutchinshouse said:


> Ya better recheck their schedule.  They have plenty HD, trust me.


The schedule on D*'s guide says every single show is in HD though, even the infomercials. Which ones really are?


----------



## Maleman

DodgerKing said:


> They have stuff listed in HD now that is not in HD.


I am confused, does TravelHD have actual HD content? stretch o vision on any channel looks awful in my opinion. They should leave it in its original format and let the people stretch it if they want.


----------



## Mark Walters

Hallmark Movie Channel HD? Come on now the average movie on this channel is from the 50s & 60s from looking at the guide. The channel has commercials and I haven't seen anything HD related besides the HD sign on the black bars which is ridiculous. Why don't we just call it Hallmark Movie Channel and give the HD extra pack subscribers a real HD channel that makes us feel we're getting value out of this commercial ridden package.


----------



## bamaweather

DodgerKing said:


> They have stuff listed in HD now that is not in HD.


All of the Scripps networks stretch non-HD content on their HD channels and call it HD. But there is plenty of HD programming as well.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Coca Cola Kid said:


> The schedule on D*'s guide says every single show is in HD though, even the infomercials. Which ones really are?


Check the Travel site for actual shows in HD. With any luck the HD flags will be sorted shortly.

Off the top of my head, these are in HD:

Bizarre Foods
Dhani Jones
Man v. Food
Samantha Brown
Ghost Adventures
Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations


----------



## DodgerKing

Maleman said:


> *I am confused, does TravelHD have actual HD content*? stretch o vision on any channel looks awful in my opinion. They should leave it in its original format and let the people stretch it if they want.


So far, no! They are telling me they will later because it says so in the guide. The guide says the current stretched programs are HD and they are not. So I don't know what to believe


----------



## Hoosier205

Mark Walters said:


> Hallmark Movie Channel HD? Come on now the average movie on this channel is from the 50s & 60s from looking at the guide. The channel has commercials and I haven't seen anything HD related besides the HD sign on the black bars which is ridiculous. Why don't we just call it Hallmark Movie Channel and give the HD extra pack subscribers a real HD channel that makes us feel we're getting value out of this commercial ridden package.


A channel being part of the HD Extra package has nothing to do with the amount of commercials they show. It's an HD channel without an SD equivalent...it qualifies.


----------



## QuickDrop

Mark Walters said:


> Hallmark Movie Channel HD? Come on now the average movie on this channel is from the 50s & 60s from looking at the guide. The channel has commercials and I haven't seen anything HD related besides the HD sign on the black bars which is ridiculous. Why don't we just call it Hallmark Movie Channel and give the HD extra pack subscribers a real HD channel that makes us feel we're getting value out of this commercial ridden package.


First, we've had the channel 4 hours. Wait a week before complaining about lack of HD content.

Second, at least Hallmark isn't stretching SD programming.

Third, IMO, D* made a really dumb move bunching the HD Pack channels together after the movie channels. They would all be better serve by being grouped with like channels. All the move did was the hide the channels from people who don't subscribe to them. I wonder how many people who don't have HD Pack would subscribe to it if Hallmark Movie Network was placed next to the Hallmark channel verses now, where it's unlikely they know the channel was added.


----------



## Mr D

i was getting a not purchased channel on 560 Hallmark Movie HD but fixed after refreshing my receivers, finally some HDLOVE from DTV


----------



## Mr D

Hutchinshouse FINALLY YOUR DREAM CHANNEL IS HERE, IT TOOK DTV 2 YEARS TO GET IT LIVE BUT ITS FINALLY HERE, ENJOY IT CAUSE I WILL


----------



## je4755

As a late-rising -- or, at least, late to access DBSTalk -- Californian, thanks to all for advice regarding the need to “refresh your services” in order to access new HD Extra Pack channels.


----------



## EaglePC

5/26/2010 more..........:lol:


----------



## bidger

QuickDrop said:


> First, we've had the channel 4 hours. Wait a week before complaining about lack of HD content.
> 
> Second, at least Hallmark isn't stretching SD programming.


Faint praise for a channel in the HD Extra Pack. Plus, it doesn't excuse non-HD content being labeled as HD in the Guide.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Mr D said:


> Hutchinshouse FINALLY YOUR DREAM CHANNEL IS HERE, IT TOOK DTV 2 YEARS TO GET IT LIVE BUT ITS FINALLY HERE, ENJOY IT CAUSE I WILL


Thanks Mr. D

(right now I can only dream about it. I'm at work. Don't tell my boss I'm surfing the internet :lol


----------



## Hoosier205

bidger said:


> Plus, it doesn't excuse non-HD content being labeled as HD in the Guide.


...you may want to give them a bit of time to sort that out. Hallmark Movie Channel has a website and they don't even note which programs are in HD.


----------



## Button Pusher

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think in fairness your post count should now be reduced by the number of TravelHD-related posts you've made :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## crabtrp

It is great that I can now watch Keith Olbermann in HD now, screw all that great drama on the BBC.


----------



## davidatl14

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I didn't say I'll never watch it. Maybe I will turn it on and watch some free out of market baseball or the local Chicago news for a change of scenery; but 85% of their schedule is decades old reruns that can be found on a dozen other channels.


While I will hardly ever watch WGN outside of a sporting event even with the rehashed series it's still a far better allocation of bandwidth than adding premium Movie Channels that are only running movies that have been available via PPV, Blockbuster,Netflix,Redbox and countless other avenues including theatrical release.

Let me add though I'm happy for any addittions in HD. Some more than others though.


----------



## oakwcj

Selecting MSNBC from the News Mix Channel sends me to MSNBC in SD rather than MSNBCHD. I assume this will be corrected RSN.


----------



## reason43

Of the five new channels I will watch ESPN-U more than the other four combined. Don't have the HD pack so Hallmark is a non issue. I have MLBEI so WGN for Cubs & Sox is a non issue. MSNBC could be in free 3-D and I wouldn't watch. The jury is still out on Travel since I haven't watched in the past but was looking forward to HD content (not streched) so I'll give it a look. I will enjoy college baseball and football on the U. So I guess I'm 1 for 5. But more HD is always good. Enjoy.


----------



## DanG48

I just went to the link provided to refresh services on Directv and it worked fine when I pulled up the Hallmark Channel HD!!


----------



## mystic7

WGN for baseball...check
Travel Channel for Ghost Adventures and Man v. Food...check
MSNBC since the wife likes to watch it and SD was fuzzying up my pixels...check
Hallmark Movie Channel for the wife (only when there's nothing on I want to watch)...check
ESPNU for when my neighbor who works for them comes over...check

Looks like I made out pretty good.

btw, I got another HD channel that most of you didn't. For some reason we here in Charlotte NC now get Fox Sports Tennessee, which carries Reds games in HD. Yippee!

Oh, and weren't we all supposed to get Telefutura, Spanish package or not? Not that I'd watch it but if I'm "paying" for it, I want it.


----------



## captainjrl

KAL said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Besides the cubs, why was it in demand?


White Sox and Bulls as well.


----------



## Skyboss

Laker44 said:


> Receiving them all, except for Hallmark Movie Channel. You must have to be a paying subscriber to the HD pack too receive it. I'm currently receiving the free 3 month trial of the HD pack.


I'm paying. Not receiving.


----------



## slimoli

Skyboss said:


> I'm paying. Not receiving.


Just go to directv.com and do a "refresh". Use the site help with keyword "refresh" if you need instructions.


----------



## captainjrl

Coca Cola Kid said:


> WGN is the biggest waste of bandwidth of today's. it has like 2 HD shows daily and a Cubs/White Sox game 2 or 3 times a week.


Your just hating cause your a Tigers fan.


----------



## Mariah2014

I had to call in and the automated system got the channel to work. Those who were still having problems with 408's HD feed will likely have no problem when this problem is fixed. It fixed both for me this morning.


----------



## Rob

Coca Cola Kid said:


> is that show HD or stretch-o-vision?? I can't quite tell.


If not, there sure are a lot of fat people in Southern California.


----------



## bamaweather

mystic7 said:


> Oh, and weren't we all supposed to get Telefutura, Spanish package or not? Not that I'd watch it but if I'm "paying" for it, I want it.


Unlike with Univision, for TeleFutura you have to subscribe to a Spanish package.


----------



## rooster1978

> btw, I got another HD channel that most of you didn't. For some reason we here in Charlotte NC now get Fox Sports Tennessee, which carries Reds games in HD. Yippee!


FS Tennessee was showing Reds games last year (and maybe earlier) in SD. I was shocked when they lit up 644-1 this season.


----------



## gully_foyle

DodgerKing said:


> I never watch Travel and now that it is in HD I may catch a show or two, but so far I am not impressed at all. I rather watch the blurry SD channel over the stretched HD channel.


I don't even put stretched stations in the favorites list. I'd drop them from Channels-I-Get if I could. IMHO, the police should take TVs away from people for watching things stretched. Starting with every restaurant and bar in the universe.


----------



## RobertDeckman

a receiver refresh brought in all the new channels. However, when I try and record Travel channel, i get a message that "your receiver isn't authorized to record this program"


----------



## gfrang

Rob said:


> 560, I'm getting Channel Not Purchased, but I do subscribe to the HD Extra Pack.


Me to reset receivers and checked it in favorites getting channel not purchased.HD Extra subscriber.


----------



## knew001

Just did the reauthorization and getting Hallmark in HD


----------



## RVD26

Awesome! Just need to get E! in HD now....


----------



## Stuart Sweet

oakwcj said:


> Selecting MSNBC from the News Mix Channel sends me to MSNBC in SD rather than MSNBCHD. I assume this will be corrected RSN.


This sort of thing generally gets corrected in the next software release. Channel logos also come at that time.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Tom Robertson said:


> I had to refresh my receivers to get HallMarkHD to work correctly: https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydi...component/mySystemResendAuthorizationBody.jsp
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


How does one get to the above link after logging on to DirecTV.com? Trying to help a co-worker refresh his stuff and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## beakor

SPACEMAKER said:


> How does one get to the above link after logging on to DirecTV.com? Trying to help a co-worker refresh his stuff and can't find it anywhere.


http://www.directv.com/resend


----------



## David Ortiz

SPACEMAKER said:


> How does one get to the above link after logging on to DirecTV.com? Trying to help a co-worker refresh his stuff and can't find it anywhere.


Top right of window... find the search box. To the immediate left is a Help dropdown. Choose Tools from the dropdown. Refresh your receiver is on the Tools page.


----------



## Tom Robertson

SPACEMAKER said:


> How does one get to the above link after logging on to DirecTV.com? Trying to help a co-worker refresh his stuff and can't find it anywhere.


After logging in, this link might work better: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp

Otherwise:
Click Help at the bottom
TroubleShooting (in the left navi)
On-Screen Message: "Please Call Customer Service x721
then click on the refresh services, the last solution in the list. (It is the link above.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Marvin

I think they only added HMC in HD to add another channel to the Extra Pack but I think they should have considered that it doesn't seem to be a lot of HD. Whatever is on now looks horrible, though it could be worse in that it could be stretched. Plus there are commercials! BOO!


----------



## MikeW

Current movie on Hallmark is listed as HD, but it is 4:3. If I were running Hallmark HD and I knew a major provider was going to add them today, I would have scheduled some programming that would have wowed the viewers. Don't they realize how important first impressions are?


----------



## joed32

Thanks Tom. I haven't checked the new channels yet but refreshed all the receivers anyway.


----------



## retromzc

I had to do the refresh "trick" also to get Hallmark Movie Channel to show up. I've seen this channel many times via Comcast and they do show hd movies here and there. At least they don't stretch sd movies. Just as I posted way back in another thread, Travel Channel does now stretch non hd programming the same way HGTV and FOOD does. They used to use the "Discovery Channel" approach with zooming instead of stretching until they were sold. Beware, when Lifetime HD comes up on Directv sometime soon, they also do stretch non hd programming.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

*It's alive&#8230;..!*


----------



## Jimmy 440

The refresh worked for me too.


----------



## ARKDTVfan

ok watching Adam eat 2 gallons of ice cream on Man vs Food made me sick :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan

DirecTV's NEW HD Channels...Was disapointed to discover that WGN HD and Hallmark Movie Channel HD are broadcasting in the 4.3 aspect ratio. Not much fun viewing on a widescreen HD TV. I had to call DirecTV customer service to activate Hallmark Movie Channel HD even though I already suscribe to HD Extra Pack. It would have been nice if DirecTV announced the new HD channels launching today using the TV Mail feature. Instead I found out about them here!


----------



## gfrang

Refreshed for ch. 560 working fine.


----------



## tuff bob

The WGN News at noon should be in HD, at least the local WGN news is all HD now


----------



## chicagojim

It is a CW network feed that goes out nationally. Think of it as a TNT, TBS or USA type channel


----------



## JimAtTheRez

Thanks Directv. Good stuff, and worth the wait. It certainly is a festivus to me.


----------



## Jimmy 440

WGN HD has their news in HD . Yes.It looks great.


----------



## tuff bob

chicagojim said:


> It is a CW network feed that goes out nationally.


there is no CW network programming on the WGN America feed.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Grydlok said:


> Well seems like a waste of Bandwidth.. I don't watch Travel channel. The Hallmark Channel sucks, right up there with the IFC-HD channel.


I happen to like Travel Channel and IFC...to each his own I guess. However, I would hardly call it a waste of bandwidth.

IMO, the shopping channels are a waste of bandwidth...but, I do understand the need for them.

Mike


----------



## mpar1

Tom Robertson said:


> After logging in, this link might work better: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp
> 
> Otherwise:
> Click Help at the bottom
> TroubleShooting (in the left navi)
> On-Screen Message: "Please Call Customer Service x721
> then click on the refresh services, the last solution in the list. (It is the link above.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Many thanks.


----------



## DodgerKing

MysteryMan said:


> *DirecTV's NEW HD Channels...Was disapointed to discover that WGN HD and Hallmark Movie Channel HD are broadcasting in the 4.3 aspect ratio.* Not much fun viewing on a widescreen HD TV. I had to call DirecTV customer service to activate Hallmark Movie Channel HD even though I already suscribe to HD Extra Pack. It would have been nice if DirecTV announced the new HD channels launching today using the TV Mail feature. Instead I found out about them here!


At least they do not stretch it. I am very very thankful for that fact. Nothing worse than seeing a bunch of very short, distorted, fat people


----------



## Grentz

Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations.....in HD!!!!!!!!!

Had to add them all to the guide, 560 showing unpurchased so I am refreshing services now 

EDIT: Refresh allowed me to get it, but still showing dark in the guide. TC+ Package w/HD Extra.

EDIT2: All good now. Showing up properly


----------



## BigJ52

Okay here is a weird one for you all. I have 5 HD Receivers, on 4 of them all the new HD channels show up with no problem. On the other receiver all the new HD channels (MSNBC, ESPNU, Travel, etc.) show up except WGN HD. I've restarted, rebooted, refreshed my services, checked my channels list (which only gives the option of WGN, not WGN HD) and still no luck getting WGN HD on that 1 particular receiver. 

Any thoughts on fixes? Just have to call Directv at this point?


----------



## Jeremy W

Hundreds of millions of dollars spent by DirecTV for five new channels? What a joke.






:lol:


----------



## gregftlaud

Guide data for the new channels is taking forever to fill in. I'm trying to setup recordings on WGNHD for Star Trek:TNG that comes on at 130am everyday but i'm not getting past 8pm on thursday nite on wgn's guide. After that all it says is: "upcoming:newhart". Same thing for MSNBCHD.....stops at 8pm tomorrow nite then all it says is "upcoming:lockup pendleton".


----------



## zudy

Jeremy W said:


> Hundreds of millions of dollars spent by DirecTV for five new channels? What a joke.
> 
> :lol:


Wow, what were you expecting? There are still a lot of things to do between D10 and D12. I think you need to get your head out of the sand for real and enjoy things a bit.


----------



## sigma1914

zudy said:


> Wow, what were you expecting? There are still a lot of things to do between D10 and D12. I think you need to get your head out of the sand for real and enjoy things a bit.


:lol: It was sarcasm.


----------



## islesfan

SWEET!! Right in time for the NCAA Quarterfinals this weekend. I'll get to watch my beloved Stony Brook lose to Virginia in HD!!!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Jeremy W said:


> Hundreds of millions of dollars spent by DirecTV for five new channels? What a joke.
> 
> :lol:





zudy said:


> Wow, what were you expecting? There are still a lot of things to do between D10 and D12. I think you need to get your head out of the sand for real and enjoy things a bit.


Methinks, given the smilie, he was actually enjoying himself and making a joke. 

Crazy thing is that I've worked in some regulated industries where to make a bigger profit they had to have bigger expenses. So they would spend tons of money they didn't need to spend...

With more competition, those things happen less often--I think. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mp12point7

There is a voice in the wilderness! Thank you fortnerw, I too would love to see whatever is in HD on RFD-TV


----------



## MadManNBama

Jeremy W said:


> Hundreds of millions of dollars spent by DirecTV for five new channels? What a joke.
> 
> :lol:


Whoa bro, this is only a start. WGN, Travel, and ESPNU are all great additions. Frankly, I only now need BBC America, G4TV, and AMC both in HD and I am all set on my wish list.

Give DTV time to roll things out and negotiate. They want to keep prices down, so things take time. Of course, you could always switch, but that would be totally stupid now wouldn't it?


----------



## oldfantom

sigma1914 said:


> :lol: It was sarcasm.


I get, is funny because it is not true....

[/url]


----------



## billsharpe

Coca Cola Kid said:


> obviously. the ones on hallmark and wgn are too.


Not stretched here. Hallmark movies and WGN reruns show up as 4:3 on my TV. Just checking, not planning to watch any of these unless/until HD programming really shows up, such as Cubs/Phillies tomorrow.


----------



## tonyd79

billsharpe said:


> Not stretched here. Hallmark movies and WGN reruns show up as 4:3 on my TV. Just checking, not planning to watch any of these unless/until HD programming really shows up, such as Cubs/Phillies tomorrow.


A 4:3 movie can very well be HD. Older movies were shot 4:3.


----------



## sigma1914

oldfantom said:


> I get, is funny because it is not true....


Exactly! By the way, have you heard about the bird?


----------



## tonyd79

An update. I refreshed services early this morning. When I came home at lunch, all the new channels were in my CIG.


----------



## cheesedjdj

Wow 11 pages in 8 hours but then again there is a lot to be excited about


----------



## TBoneit

loowaters said:


> Stretch-o-vision is a disgrace! If you had pictures developed that had the images stretched or distorted you'd refuse to pay for them. Don't mess with original aspect ratio...EVER! I can't believe these networks do it.


Join the club. I'll go beyond disgrace and say I can't believe even one person watches a Stretch-O-Vision channel. So the screen isn't filled, At least it isn't distorted. I have gray bars on the sides of my SD content. and if it is letterboxed I can zoom it up to fill the screen undistorted.

When I first got my HDTV one of the first things I tuned into was a Stretch-O-Vision channel, I started to get on the phone to schedule a return since it was obviously broken and distorting the Picture.

Before I did that I checked here and found out that the channel is broken from my perspective.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Grentz said:


> Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations.....in HD!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Had to add them all to the guide, 560 showing unpurchased so I am refreshing services now
> 
> EDIT: Refresh allowed me to get it, but still showing dark in the guide. TC+ Package w/HD Extra.
> 
> EDIT2: All good now. Showing up properly


I was going to say give it a few minutes after refreshing for the grayed out channels to show up in the guide, but you beat me to it. 



BigJ52 said:


> Okay here is a weird one for you all. I have 5 HD Receivers, on 4 of them all the new HD channels show up with no problem. On the other receiver all the new HD channels (MSNBC, ESPNU, Travel, etc.) show up except WGN HD. I've restarted, rebooted, refreshed my services, checked my channels list (which only gives the option of WGN, not WGN HD) and still no luck getting WGN HD on that 1 particular receiver.
> 
> Any thoughts on fixes? Just have to call Directv at this point?


Does the 5th receiver have a custom edited channel list on it? I had to add all the new HD channels this morning to my custom channel list.


----------



## SFNSXguy

Sorry all, but how does one "refresh receivers" on the D* web site?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

This link should get you there:

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydi...component/mySystemResendAuthorizationBody.jsp


----------



## cheesedjdj

SFNSXguy said:


> Sorry all, but how does one "refresh receivers" on the D* web site?


login and go here

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


----------



## zudy

Does D* have a free trial of the HD package?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If you mean the HD Extra pack, yes you can get it free for three months.


----------



## SPECIES11703

Travel channel hd did not show up on my guide and hallmark movie channel did not come in but after doing the system refresh on directv.com issues were corrected. you may need to do this too.


----------



## SFNSXguy

cheesedjdj said:


> login and go here
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


Thanks for the link, and it worked fine, but how do I find my way there on my own on the site?

I guess a better question is "where is My DirecTV" on the site?


----------



## bidger

tonyd79 said:


> A 4:3 movie can very well be HD. Older movies were shot 4:3.


I recall "Duel" on HDNet Movies, Steven Spielberg's first movie that was "made-for-TV, in it's 4:3 OAR and it looked quite good. I have yet to see anything on Hallmark Movie Channel that looks similar. In fact, "You Can't Run Away From It", OAR 2.35:1 according to IMDB entry, looked washed out.

I can excuse WGN-HD for not having a lot of HD content right now and applaud them not stretching SD, but a channel in the HD Extra pack, and an alleged movie channel to boot, shouldn't be allowed that.


----------



## tonyd79

SFNSXguy said:


> Thanks for the link, and it worked fine, but how do I find my way there on my own on the site?
> 
> I guess a better question is "where is My DirecTV" on the site?


Ah, never easy.

You can try the help link at the bottom then troubleshooting. There is a set of error messages there, including the 721 message. The link is there.

Or search for "refresh services" in the overall search at the top right anytime in the page.

Navigating the DirecTV webpage is a major pain.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think you might find it easiest to go to support.directv.com (the new Answer Center) and search for "ext.721." Follow the search to get to the support page for ext. 721 and you can refresh your receivers from there.


----------



## Draconis

Great news, I cannot wait until I get home so I can check it out.


----------



## xmguy

sigma1914 said:


> Exactly! By the way, have you heard about the bird?


GOD NO!!! :grin:

Thanks "sigma1914"!!:grin::grin:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

sigma1914 said:


> Exactly! By the way, have you heard about the bird?


Everybody's heard about the bird, oh well, a bird, bird, bird, bird is the word....


----------



## mdavej

SFNSXguy said:


> Thanks for the link, and it worked fine, but how do I find my way there on my own on the site?
> 
> I guess a better question is "where is My DirecTV" on the site?


2 clicks: 
Help > Tools > Refresh your receiver


----------



## FarNorth

5 new channels and no AMC-HD?

Cue Peggy Lee...


----------



## RunnerFL

sigma1914 said:


> Exactly! By the way, have you heard about the bird?


It's the word...


----------



## SFNSXguy

mdavej said:


> 2 clicks:
> Help > Tools > Refresh your receiver


Thank you very much.... I kept looking for a way into "My DirecTV" and am yet to find that!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

FarNorth said:


> 5 new channels and no AMC-HD?
> 
> Cue Peggy Lee...


Patience, I have it on good authority that AMC will be coming. Maybe not in time for mad men but still...


----------



## slimoli

Stuart Sweet said:


> Patience, I have it on good authority that AMC will be coming. Maybe not in time for mad men but still...


That's really great news. With AMC I will have all channels I watch in HD and certainly a totally happy customer. Mad Men looks gorgeous in HD and doesn't deserve the low quality SD letterboxed.


----------



## zudy

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you mean the HD Extra pack, yes you can get it free for three months.


yes Thank you


----------



## Rob

mdavej said:


> 2 clicks:
> Help > Tools > Refresh your receiver


Suggestion for Directv is to put this as a menu item in their receivers connected to the internet. The reciever is already tied to your account. Use your remote click on a button to refresh service, receiver sends out internet message to tell the Directv server to refresh your account.


----------



## spidey

Yippie, CUBS in HD too bad they look bad in SD right now:lol::lol:


----------



## Dazed & Confused

Well, that certainly was a long wait just to get 2 more HD channels (307, 614) to occasionally watch.


----------



## kenkraly2004

Yes WGN America Finally in HD.


----------



## Cozmo85

Now please g4hd and bbchd


----------



## zudy

Dazed & Confused said:


> Well, that certainly was a long wait just to get 2 more HD channels (307, 614) to occasionally watch.[/QU
> 
> Look at this another one.


----------



## Tom Servo

slimoli said:


> That's really great news. With AMC I will have all channels I watch in HD and certainly a totally happy customer. Mad Men looks gorgeous in HD and doesn't deserve the low quality SD letterboxed.


I'm curious about the AMC and IFC channels and how they handle movies. The shows they both have are in HD, but I wonder if they treat the movies right or show the 4:3 cut versions stretched. I'd watch movies on AMC even with commercials if it's something I wanna see, but only in proper HD. That's one reason I've been reluctant to cheer for Turner Classic Movies in high def, I know how Turner likes the stretch content on their other channels (TNT, TBS, Cartoon, etc.) and it would ruin the mood to see an old 4:3 classic stretched.


----------



## davring

I have seen AMC HD and the movies were in OAR.


----------



## VeniceDre

:lol:

I never watch MSNBC - because before today it wasn't in HD. I mainly switch between CNN & Fox News.

I just got my first chance today to go through the new HD channels... I turn over to see what MSNBC looks like in HD now and some guy name Ratigan called somebody a "$%^*bag" right after i tuned to the channel... in HD. :lol: Hello!


----------



## Hoosier205

davring said:


> I have seen AMC HD and the movies were in OAR.


They are cropped and zoomed at times, they just don't stretch them.


----------



## Lefky

I knew exactly where to come when all the channels did not show up this morning. Thanks for the link to reset my service. I am looking forward to ESPNU HD Lacrosse and Man versus Food in HD.


----------



## super17

The new channels are great, but any word on if any more will be coming next Wed.?


----------



## Hoosier205

super17 said:


> The new channels are great, but any word on if any more will be coming next Wed.?


The next wave comes in June.


----------



## tonyd79

Hoosier205 said:


> They are cropped and zoomed at times, they just don't stretch them.


Nope. They do stretch at times. I have seen it all on AMC. There has been more non-stretched lately but I have yet to see true OAR on AMC (it may be there, I don't check it all the time). Most likely you get the HBO treatment but I have never, ever, ever seen 4:3 on AMC.

They seem to have more stuff that is non-stretched as time goes on but I still see it occasionally.


----------



## puckhead

What exactly is "refreshing services" actually doing? And are there any downsides of me doing it now at work so everything is ready when I get home?

TIA


----------



## mystic7

rooster1978 said:


> FS Tennessee was showing Reds games last year (and maybe earlier) in SD. I was shocked when they lit up 644-1 this season.


Yeah, me too. I've complained here before about Reds games on Fox or ESPN getting blacked out here because they sometimes decided to turn on 644 SD on occasion here, making us a hit or miss Reds territory, but now 644-1 is on full time. This is a great area to live in if you're a baseball fan out of your own teams market. We get all Braves, Nationals, Orioles, and now 2 or 3 Reds games each week.


----------



## mystic7

puckhead said:


> What exactly is "refreshing services" actually doing? And are there any downsides of me doing it now at work so everything is ready when I get home?
> 
> TIA


It renews your contract for another two years :eek2:


----------



## gregftlaud

Anyone else that had to restart your receiver to get the channels to not be darkened in the guide and to be able to record.......now seeing limited guide data for WGNhd......only up til next tues? It's been sitting up til next tues for a few hours now. All other channels up to speed on guide data. After monday nite just says "upcoming:newhart" on wgnhd. I seem to recall a problem with the SD WGN last month (where there was no restart) and guide data was only up a few days in advance and it some "upcoming: (cant remember what was upcoming". I wonder if dtv gets guide data slower for WGN than the rest of the channels. Or the source of the guide data provides WGN's at a slower rate.


----------



## puckhead

mystic7 said:


> It renews your contract for another two years :eek2:


I hope you're kidding.


----------



## gregftlaud

The refresh never works for me on the dtv website for some reason or takes a long time maybe. Another good way (instant) to get it done is to call dtv then when the voice prompt asks u what u want to do...just say "extension 721" and it will do a refresh that way too.


----------



## Draconis

mystic7 said:


> It renews your contract for another two years :eek2:





puckhead said:


> I hope you're kidding.


He is, refreshing you services on DIRECTV.com is the same thing as if you asked a CSR to resend the instructions to the IRD. It has nothing to do with the contract.


----------



## mstanka

puckhead said:


> I hope you're kidding.


Don't let him scare you... The only thing that the refresh services does is resend the authorization to all the receivers on your account to "tell it what you do and do not get".

Michael.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Probably should post a sticky with instructions on how to refresh receivers.


----------



## michaelruggeri

Stuart.

Any word on good authority about BBC HD or IFC and Sundance?

Mike


----------



## gregftlaud

I wonder when the new HD channels will get channel logos?


----------



## gomezma1

I have a R22-100 with a SWM 5L dish and I'm seeing some channels I get not highlighted on the guide. I still have SD programming. Is this normal?


----------



## jasondm4

gregftlaud said:


> I wonder when the new HD channels will get channel logos?


Yeah me to that always is something that bugs me.


----------



## cjever19

Horray! Just in time for NCAA playoff lacrosse in glorious HD!


----------



## R0am3r

Hutchinshouse said:


> Morning all. What's all the hubbub about?
> 
> I cannot believe this day is finally here.
> 
> Sorry to all in this forum for having to endure all of my posts regarding Travel Channel (the lack of HD). With that said, *Some things are meant for HD!* Thanks DIRECTV!
> 
> *YES!*


Somehow, I feel obligated to say congratulations.


----------



## Skyboss

sigma1914 said:


> Exactly! By the way, have you heard about the bird?


What about it?


----------



## Tornillo

> You may need to refresh your services to get HallMarkHD to work correctly: https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydi...component/mySystemResendAuthorizationBody.jsp


I had to do this...took about 10 seconds and all it good!


----------



## smiddy

I love it, this has been a great day!  Thanks DirecTV!


----------



## John4924

Haven't read thru all of the comments, but is there any word on TCM HD?


----------



## TalladegaTommy

Military channel needs to be HD . honor our freedom at least in a clear picture. Any seconds to that? Here's a cold bud to all of our service people


----------



## paragon

Looking over my signal levels and posts around the board, it appears as though D12 doesn't have signal levels as strong as D10 and D11.

For instance, if I average all of my signal readings together, I get these numbers (note: I don't average in transponders that appear to be for spotbeams on 101 and 119)

101 -> 97.7
110 -> 97
119 -> 99.1
99(c) -> 89.6
103(ca) -> 81.8
103(cb) -> 88.9

If I were to look at these signal strengths pre-D12, I would think the dish was aligned pretty well (though not fantastically), so I'm not quite sure why I'm getting D12 readings that are about 7 points lower.

Does anybody have a hypothesis for this? The only thing I can think of is that it is because D12 is transmitting in a higher frequency band. I just peaked the dish myself yesterday, but this was the best I could get. Do these numbers maybe give an idea of which plane I should adjust? Or should I just get someone to come peak the dish, or just leave it as is?


----------



## Carl Spock

DirecTV hasn't setup the MSNBC logo for the HD version of the channel in QuickTune. Something still to work on.

_TCMHD...TCMHD...TCMHD..._start chanting it_...TCMHD...TCMHD...TCMHD..._


----------



## KAL

Question? if D12 is 103 ca, then what is 103 cb?


----------



## paragon

KAL said:


> Question? if D12 is 103 ca, then what is 103 cb?


103(cb) == D10
99(c) == D11
103(ca) == D12


----------



## KAL

paragon said:


> 103(cb) == D10
> 99(c) == D11
> 103(ca) == D12


Thanks! Just was trying to figure out where most of the HD channel signals come from.


----------



## ragbirch

How does one "refresh".


----------



## marquitos2

I second that.


----------



## ragbirch

Stuart Sweet said:


> Today DIRECTV went 100% operational with its DIRECTV12 satellite, also known to us at DBSTalk as 103(ca).... and five new channels launch as well!
> 
> Check your favorites list and be sure to add:
> 
> 277 Travel HD
> 307 WGN HD
> 356 MSNBC HD
> 560 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Extra Pack subscribers only)
> 614 ESPNU HD
> 
> Also, remember to redo any series links you may have for the SD version of these channels!
> 
> You may need to refresh your services to get HallMarkHD to work correctly: https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydi...component/mySystemResendAuthorizationBody.jsp


How does one "refresh" thier services? Followed the link but lost from there.


----------



## marquitos2

I had to call today about Hallmark, they reset and is working now.


----------



## dcowboy7

I think its funny how lately directv has been using the tvmail feature for almost every little annoucement but now that they actually launch 5 HD channels they dont send any message....wierd.


----------



## merchione

These next please!

BBC America HD
AMC HD
DIY HD
E! Entertainment Television HD
G4 HD
History International HD


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

merchione said:


> These next please!
> 
> BBC America HD
> AMC HD
> DIY HD
> E! Entertainment Television HD
> G4 HD
> History International HD


With the exception of G4 (I am a bitter techTV viewer) I agree.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

TalladegaTommy said:


> Military channel needs to be HD . honor our freedom at least in a clear picture. Any seconds to that? Here's a cold bud to all of our service people


I second that. But we really need The Pentagon Channel if you want to honor our service people.


----------



## jamieh1

Finally see some full screen HD on Hallmark Movie Channel.


----------



## LarryFlowers

paragon said:


> Looking over my signal levels and posts around the board, it appears as though D12 doesn't have signal levels as strong as D10 and D11.
> 
> For instance, if I average all of my signal readings together, I get these numbers (note: I don't average in transponders that appear to be for spotbeams on 101 and 119)
> 
> 101 -> 97.7
> 110 -> 97
> 119 -> 99.1
> 99(c) -> 89.6
> 103(ca) -> 81.8
> 103(cb) -> 88.9
> 
> If I were to look at these signal strengths pre-D12, I would think the dish was aligned pretty well (though not fantastically), so I'm not quite sure why I'm getting D12 readings that are about 7 points lower.
> 
> Does anybody have a hypothesis for this? The only thing I can think of is that it is because D12 is transmitting in a higher frequency band. I just peaked the dish myself yesterday, but this was the best I could get. Do these numbers maybe give an idea of which plane I should adjust? Or should I just get someone to come peak the dish, or just leave it as is?


There is nothing wrong with those signal levels... but it is your dish.

My signals are all 97+ on D12.


----------



## merchione

dirtyblueshirt said:


> With the exception of G4 (I am a bitter techTV viewer) I agree.


Yeah me too, but I get my fix from Revision3 and TWiT but still not the same, Call for Help was my favorite.


----------



## ejjames

merchione said:


> Yeah me too, but I get my fix from Revision3 and TWiT but still not the same, Call for Help was my favorite.


I briefly met Leo Laporte at CES in '04. Could not have been nicer, or more down to earth.


----------



## pdawg17

merchione said:


> These next please!
> 
> BBC America HD
> AMC HD
> DIY HD
> E! Entertainment Television HD
> G4 HD
> History International HD


I agree with these 100%...order for me would be:

E!
G4
DIY
BBCA
AMC
History International


----------



## LCDSpazz

Everyone asking for IFC HD is going to be bitterly disappointed unless they change their ways. They have virtually no genuine HD. It's practically a Stretch-O-Thon 24/7. It's actually worse than the SD channel in this regard.


----------



## hasan

Tom Robertson said:


> You might try refreshing your receivers at DIRECTV.com.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I had the same error on my HR20-700 (and perhaps others, didn't check yet). The refresh link you provided did the trick just fine. You deserve and "attaboy" for that one, Tom!


----------



## Carl Spock

Let me be the last to say that D12 is fine and will be in service as planned.


----------



## mrcon0728

Rob said:


> Is it all in stretch-o-vision?


Yeah, what a disappointment!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Carl Spock said:


> Let me be the last to say that D12 is fine and will be in service as planned.


I believe the term is "on service." :lol:


----------



## deanconst96

KAL said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Besides the cubs, why was it in demand?


.....and who cares about Comcast Philadelphia, right? Besides the Phillies?


----------



## etexlady

While we're wishing for more HD channels, I'll send a request up the line for HD PBS. I get the national PBS feed in beautiful SD....so grainy and dark most of the time you don't want to watch it.


----------



## Hoxxx

WHOOHOOOOO


----------



## Tele-TV

merchione said:


> These next please!
> 
> BBC America HD
> AMC HD
> DIY HD
> E! Entertainment Television HD
> G4 HD
> History International HD


1. E! HD
2. Tru TV HD /nat geo wild hd
3. WeTV HD
4. G4 HD
5. BBCA HD
6. Wealth TV HD


----------



## VHS or Beta

LCDSpazz said:


> Everyone asking for IFC HD is going to be bitterly disappointed unless they change their ways. They have virtually no genuine HD. It's practically a Stretch-O-Thon 24/7. It's actually worse than the SD channel in this regard.


I doubt it. DirecTV's SD feeds are so unwatchably blurry I'll take the SD content on the HD feed any day, even if it is stretch-o-vision.


----------



## MysteryMan

TV Mail...Can anyone tell me why DirecTV doesn't use it's TV Mail feature to inform it's customers when new channels are added? I found out about the new HD channels that launched today early this morning on this site. DirecTV web site didn't post them until later in the day.


----------



## smiddy

MysteryMan said:


> TV Mail...Can anyone tell me why DirecTV doesn't use it's TV Mail feature to inform it's customers when new channels are added? I found out about the new HD channels that launched today early this morning on this site. DirecTV web site didn't post them until later in the day.


Base on past experience, DirecTV doesn't alway announce new channels on the day they are launched. They may announce them a few days later, like on a Friday. So perhaps they still may do so.


----------



## Rob

As a service member of a significant amount of time, I couldn't careless for the Pentagon or Military Channel. :eek2:


----------



## smiddy

Rob said:


> As a service member of a significant amount of time, I couldn't careless for the Pentagon or Military Channel. :eek2:


I retired, I work defense now, I'm still not tired of it.


----------



## Mr D

WOW i just realized im now getting TELEFUTURA WEST IN HD COOL


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Mr D said:


> WOW i just realized im now getting TELEFUTURA WEST IN HD COOL


I'm not. Do you have DirecTV Mas?


----------



## editormike23

I want NASA HD.... for the few remaining shuttle launches and landings. Cudos to HDNET's coverage, but I can't stand listening to Greg Dobbs.


----------



## jurples

c'mon dtv, may 26th is my birthday. i've got the day off and everything. how about breaking me off a present with some sweet, sweet tcm hd action? :gott:


----------



## Mr D

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I'm not. Do you have DirecTV Mas?


i have and english package but paying for spanish channels separate , btw im in NJ if that makes any difference, i wasnt getting this channel ( 408 ) till today


----------



## DFDureiko

I thought I read a while back the LifetimeHD was to be one of the new HD channels? will more channels be added shortly?
Dan


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

captainjrl said:


> Your just hating cause your a Tigers fan.


Not hating. Last I checked Tigers were 6 games ahead of the White Sox. :lol:


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

I barely watched Travel before today, PQ was horrible. Looks great now though, been watching the Man v Food marathon.


----------



## ejjames

I'm surprised more are not asking for TCM-HD.


----------



## KAL

I dont normally watch MSNBC all that much. but have to admit, it was looking really good in HD.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

KAL said:


> I dont normally watch MSNBC all that much. but have to admit, it was looking really good in HD.


+1 I tried watching it before but the PQ was awful. Looks great now though.


----------



## KAL

Coca Cola Kid said:


> +1 I tried watching it before but the PQ was awful. Looks great now though.


I was actually somewhat suprised it looked so good. Even shows that I usually never watch like Hardball and Olberman had exellent PQ.


----------



## Taltizer

paragon said:


> Looking over my signal levels and posts around the board, it appears as though D12 doesn't have signal levels as strong as D10 and D11.
> 
> For instance, if I average all of my signal readings together, I get these numbers (note: I don't average in transponders that appear to be for spotbeams on 101 and 119)
> 
> 101 -> 97.7
> 110 -> 97
> 119 -> 99.1
> 99(c) -> 89.6
> 103(ca) -> 81.8
> 103(cb) -> 88.9
> 
> If I were to look at these signal strengths pre-D12, I would think the dish was aligned pretty well (though not fantastically), so I'm not quite sure why I'm getting D12 readings that are about 7 points lower.
> 
> Does anybody have a hypothesis for this? The only thing I can think of is that it is because D12 is transmitting in a higher frequency band. I just peaked the dish myself yesterday, but this was the best I could get. Do these numbers maybe give an idea of which plane I should adjust? Or should I just get someone to come peak the dish, or just leave it as is?


I had them out this past sunday and these are the same levels they could only peak my dish at i think it has alot to do with areas of the country where you get all 90-100 or 80-90 or 70-80 but your levels are running about where mine are in sw virginia these are the highest levels they could get on my dish.


----------



## Taltizer

Seems to have a lil pixelation from time to time on this station.maybe they will fine tune it and clear it up soon.


----------



## murry27409

KAL said:


> I dont normally watch MSNBC all that much. but have to admit, it was looking really good in HD.


Agreed. Haven't watched it much, in fact almost not at all, b/c it looked horrible.


----------



## murry27409

merchione said:


> These next please!
> 
> BBC America HD
> AMC HD
> DIY HD
> E! Entertainment Television HD
> G4 HD
> History International HD


I'd like these next:
History International HD
BBC America HD
AMC HD
DIY HD


----------



## weattv

Tom Servo said:


> I'm curious about the AMC and IFC channels and how they handle movies. The shows they both have are in HD, but I wonder if they treat the movies right or show the 4:3 cut versions stretched. I'd watch movies on AMC even with commercials if it's something I wanna see, but only in proper HD. That's one reason I've been reluctant to cheer for Turner Classic Movies in high def, I know how Turner likes the stretch content on their other channels (TNT, TBS, Cartoon, etc.) and it would ruin the mood to see an old 4:3 classic stretched.


Tom, Nothing to worry about with TCM. They do it right. The 4:3's have looked gorgeous -- at 4:3 -- on Bright House Birmingham since it started about a year ago. The other ratios also are correct. The prints are generally excellent.

But, IFC is Stretch-O-Vision per other posts you may see here.

TCM has been at the top of our HD-wanted list since getting DirecTV 4 years ago. The dim blur is so bad we can't watch it except on the smallest of screens -- so, we don't watch.

Someone has suggested telling DirecTV which channels are wanted. How about telling the networks how awful they look on D* SD, giving the networks some incentive to reach an agreement with D*?


----------



## bb37

Stuart Sweet said:


> I believe the term is "on service."


That still bugs me. Never did get a straight answer.


----------



## bigref

I had to send the refresh from the DTV site twice to get Hallmark Channel to show up. I can watch it now, but still grayed out on one receiver but not the other. One is newer. Both HD20's but I know one is newer then then the other.

Unrelated question. Why does the forum tell me I don't have access rights to see your guys setups?

Thanks


----------



## mystic7

You need to do a refresh


----------



## bigref

mystic7 said:


> You need to do a refresh


Have have done the refresh twice from D*'s web site


----------



## VARTV

murry27409 said:


> I'd like these next:
> History International HD
> BBC America HD
> AMC HD
> DIY HD


I think out of ALL the channels left in SD that we look at and I'd like to see in HD is DIY HD...


----------



## smiddy

editormike23 said:


> I want NASA HD.... for the few remaining shuttle launches and landings. Cudos to HDNET's coverage, but I can't stand listening to Greg Dobbs.


My AVR allows me to put different audio up in situations like this, as an interim fix that is.


----------



## loudo

editormike23 said:


> I want NASA HD.... for the few remaining shuttle launches and landings. Cudos to HDNET's coverage, but I can't stand listening to Greg Dobbs.


NASA-HD is only an occasional channel, not full time yet.


----------



## syphix

Honestly, I can say that I'm full. I have every channel I've wanted in HD, with the addition of MSNBC HD and Travel HD. More would be icing on the cake and would bring about new channel watching habits, but every channel I watched in SD is now in HD (even if they stretch their SD programming...errrrggg!!).

Congrats, DirecTV!!


----------



## erosroadie

murry27409 said:


> I'd like these next:
> History International HD
> BBC America HD
> AMC HD
> DIY HD


For me, AMC HD and FSC HD are the ones I hope for next. I understand they are not on the original announcement.

Any ideas on when the next Festivus is planned???


----------



## leww37334

Give me BBCA and Doctor Who in HD and I can die happy.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I'm a little surprised we didn't get BBCHD yet, (maybe the next wave?) as we were getting BBCHD shows on the 101, which leads me to believe that D* is getting an HD signal from BBC.


----------



## bigref

editormike23 said:


> I want NASA HD.... for the few remaining shuttle launches and landings. Cudos to HDNET's coverage, but I can't stand listening to Greg Dobbs.


I agree, I can't stand Dobbs. And most of the time he has no idea what he is talking about! Geeze!


----------



## Hoosier205

It's pretty hard to get NASA HD when it doesn't actually exist as a channel available for carriage.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

TheRatPatrol said:


> I'm a little surprised we didn't get BBCHD yet, (maybe the next wave?) as we were getting BBCHD shows on the 101, which leads me to believe that D* is getting an HD signal from BBC.


Also BBC is distributed by Discovery Networks. It seems as if that would make it easier to complete the carriage agreements.


----------



## bigref

Could not D* carry the Nasa HD broadcast for lunches and stuff like that in place of the regular Nasa programing? I have no idea how such things work


----------



## HDTVFreak07

What are the next round of HD channels coming? Anyone know? And when?


----------



## Sixto

HDTVFreak07 said:


> What are the next round of HD channels coming? Anyone know? And when?


2 were April.

5 were yesterday.

Rest of 30 (except GolTV), after D10 amelioration, "June" mentioned.

More after, certainly will have plenty of extra bandwidth (50+ slots).


----------



## loudo

bigref said:


> Could not D* carry the Nasa HD broadcast for lunches and stuff like that in place of the regular Nasa programing? I have no idea how such things work


They would be duplicating what HDNet already does.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Sixto said:


> 2 were April.
> 
> 5 were yesterday.
> 
> Rest of 30 (except GolTV), after D10 amelioration, "June" mentioned.
> 
> More after, certainly will have plenty of extra bandwidth (50+ slots).


What? "Rest of 30 (except GolTV), *after D10 amelioration*". That's it, I'm going to DISH Network. :lol:


----------



## Sixto

Hutchinshouse said:


> What? "Rest of 30 (except GolTV), *after D10 amelioration*". That's it, I'm going to DISH Network. :lol:


DirecTV is the only provider with crystal clear amelioration.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Not complaining, just an observation. Does Travel Channel HD seem a little soft to anyone? Last night I was watching Travel HD and Spike HD. Both shows were shot with handheld HD cameras. On Travel (Man v. Food), on Spike (Ultimate Fighter). I’m using HDMI, Sony 52XBR4 and my HR20 (set to native). Anyhow, Travel HD did not seem as sharp as Spike HD. This was the case with program content, commercials, graphics and logos. Travel HD just doesn’t have the same bite as Spike HD. Anyone else see this?


----------



## Carl Spock

> DIRECTV12 is live today 5/19/10


Where's Lord Vader when we need him to give us a "now witness the firepower of this fully armed and operational battle station" comment?


----------



## Impala1ss

weattv said:


> Tom, Nothing to worry about with TCM. They do it right. The 4:3's have looked gorgeous -- at 4:3 -- on Bright House Birmingham since it started about a year ago. The other ratios also are correct. The prints are generally excellent.
> 
> But, IFC is Stretch-O-Vision per other posts you may see here.
> 
> TCM has been at the top of our HD-wanted list since getting DirecTV 4 years ago. The dim blur is so bad we can't watch it except on the smallest of screens -- so, we don't watch.
> 
> Someone has suggested telling DirecTV which channels are wanted. How about telling the networks how awful they look on D* SD, giving the networks some incentive to reach an agreement with D*?


On my 73" Mitsu DLP, TCM is very clear.


----------



## badger04

Great to have ESPN U in HD. I can not wait until Saturday to watch the NCAA Lacrosse Championships in HD!!


----------



## Piratefan98

Sixto said:


> DirecTV is the only provider with crystal clear amelioration.


I called retention to complain about DirecTV's usage of the word amelioration. They gave me free Showtime and Starz for 3 months. 

Jeff


----------



## LameLefty

Carl Spock said:


> Where's Lord Vader when we need him to give us a "now witness the firepower of this fully armed and operational battle station" comment?


James Earl Jones does it better.


----------



## Bowtaz3

Hutchinshouse said:


> Not complaining, just an observation. Does Travel Channel HD seem a little soft to anyone?


I'm glad it wasn't just me that noticed it. It's not TOO bad. But it still could be better.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Piratefan98 said:


> I called retention to complain about DirecTV's usage of the word amelioration. They gave me free Showtime and Starz for 3 months.
> 
> Jeff


!rolling


----------



## puckhead

Carl Spock said:


> Where's Lord Vader when we need him to give us a "now witness the firepower of this fully armed and operational battle station" comment?


Tell Lord "noooooo!" Vader to get his own lines.

/Emp. Palpatine


----------



## Avder

LameLefty said:


> James Earl Jones does it better.


Except he never said that. That guy who played Palpatine did.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Hutchinshouse said:


> Not complaining, just an observation. Does Travel Channel HD seem a little soft to anyone? Last night I was watching Travel HD and Spike HD. Both shows were shot with handheld HD cameras. On Travel (Man v. Food), on Spike (Ultimate Fighter). I'm using HDMI, Sony 52XBR4 and my HR20 (set to native). Anyhow, Travel HD did not seem as sharp as Spike HD. This was the case with program content, commercials, graphics and logos. Travel HD just doesn't have the same bite as Spike HD. Anyone else see this?


Really?

I didn't see any issues although I only have a 37" TV.

I'm sure I can arrange for the HD feed to be taken down for analysis if you'd prefer :lol:


----------



## jdspencer

The current show on Travel is OAR, in that I see top and bottom bars. So the aspect ration is > 16:9. The PQ does seem a bit soft, but I'm sure it's the source. The commercials look good.

Correction: this show seems to have some stretching applied. I can see it on the edges, so what's up with that?


----------



## slimoli

Travel ch has a lot of upconverted material, similar to what Showtime was doing 10 years ago. When the program is in real HD, like Anthony Bourdain, the picture looks great. Directv has nothing to do with that, it's the source. The program you see now, "Cash and Treasure" is nor originally in HD.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Stuart Sweet said:


> Really?
> 
> I didn't see any issues although I only have a 37" TV.
> 
> I'm sure I can arrange for the HD feed to be taken down for analysis if you'd prefer :lol:





Bowtaz3 said:


> I'm glad it wasn't just me that noticed it. It's not TOO bad. But it still could be better.


Analysis not needed.


----------



## LameLefty

Avder said:


> Except he never said that. That guy who played Palpatine did.


Yeah, but it should've been Vader. More proof that Lucas should've stopped directing and writing Star Wars movies after the first one.

And besides, Palpatine went out like a punk, thrown down one of those Empire-standard, non OSHA-compliant open shafts that seem to litter every single city, station and spacecraft. Seriously, people - you have artificial gravity, forcefields, blasters, faster-than-light travel, and you can't solve the falling-down-a-huge-open-hole problem? :nono:


----------



## wavemaster

LameLefty said:


> Seriously, people - you have artificial gravity, forcefields, blasters, faster-than-light travel, and you can't solve the falling-down-a-huge-open-hole problem? :nono:


ROFLMAO - They are so "beyond" railings.


----------



## hdthebest

There was a good reason why I chose D* over Dish...the pq is by far the best I have seen ( including Fios) IMO


----------



## djzack67

Travel Channel HD Programs look great.


----------



## dshu82

badger04 said:


> Great to have ESPN U in HD. I can not wait until Saturday to watch the NCAA Lacrosse Championships in HD!!


Agreed! A week late for Round 1, but glad it is here.


----------



## elaclair

Carl Spock said:


> Let me be the last to say that D12 is fine and will be in service as planned.


Okay, now THAT's funny! Leslie would be so proud.


----------



## KAL

I now see Morning Joe on MSNBC in a new light.


----------



## Tibs

LameLefty said:


> James Earl Jones does it better.


It was the emperor that said that...and you guys call yourselves geeks.

Edit...Day late and a dollar short.....


----------



## JoweezNutz

My WIFE wanted me to thank all of you that provide such great information and tips.

After work last night, she saw me go into the menus to add the new channels to the custom guide, then login to Directv.com to refresh my services (721 error on HLMKHD as expected).

After dinner, when I went through the new channels, she asked, 'how do you know what to do and when? I would have no idea these channels came out if not for you'. 

I explained the DBSTalk forum and all those that educate the rest of us readers.

Although I could not answer, 'what about the people that don't read the forum?'.

BTW...I thank you as well!!!


----------



## Tom Robertson

JoweezNutz said:


> My WIFE wanted me to thank all of you that provide such great information and tips.
> 
> After work last night, she saw me go into the menus to add the new channels to the custom guide, then login to Directv.com to refresh my services (721 error on HLMKHD as expected).
> 
> After dinner, when I went through the new channels, she asked, 'how do you know what to do and when? I would have no idea these channels came out if not for you'.
> 
> I explained the DBSTalk forum and all those that educate the rest of us readers.
> 
> Although I could not answer, 'what about the people that don't read the forum?'.
> 
> BTW...I thank you as well!!!


We, as in the staff and the members, are happy to help.

There are so many great members here, including your family, that makes this a fun place. So thank you too.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Birdieman30

Hallmark Movie Channel "HD" - Oh good, another alleged HD channel with little if any HD programming, and in an "HD extra" package no less. It is faint praise to say, "at least it is not stretched." Don't get me wrong, D* does many things right, and I have been a loyal customer for 11 years, but this one is sad.


----------



## BigJ52

Can check out 1st WGN HD Cubs game (for "non-locals") at 1pm eastern time against the Phillies.


----------



## Birdieman30

On a good note, Cubs vs Phillies in HD, just started.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Birdieman30 said:


> On a good note, Phillies vs Cubs in HD, just started.


On a bad note, I'm at work (albeit surfing the internet). :lol:


----------



## Jimmy 440

The Cubs game looks great in HD.


----------



## Hoosier205

Birdieman30 said:


> Hallmark Movie Channel "HD" - Oh good, another alleged HD channel with little if any HD programming, and in an "HD extra" package no less. It is faint praise to say, "at least it is not stretched." Don't get me wrong, D* does many things right, and I have been a loyal customer for 11 years, but this one is sad.


...it's not DirecTV's fault. The HD Extra Pack simply has HD channels which do not have an HD counterpart. Hallmark Movie Channel fits that description. DirecTV does not the control the content.


----------



## MikeW

Hoosier205 said:


> ...it's not DirecTV's fault. The HD Extra Pack simply has HD channels which do not have an HD counterpart. Hallmark Movie Channel fits that description. DirecTV does not the control the content.


Seems like LMNHD would have been a better choice to launch.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Patience... if you really want LMNHD I'm sure we can take down Travel Channel and replace it with that.


----------



## Hoosier205

MikeW said:


> Seems like LMNHD would have been a better choice to launch.


Well, it wouldn't have added the channels available in the HD Extra Pack since we already have it in SD. Other than that...I don't believe they offer much of anything HD.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Birdieman30 said:


> Hallmark Movie Channel "HD" - Oh good, another alleged HD channel with little if any HD programming, and in an "HD extra" package no less. It is faint praise to say, "at least it is not stretched." Don't get me wrong, D* does many things right, and I have been a loyal customer for 11 years, but this one is sad.


I did not see any non-HD programming on Hallmark Movie Channel yesterday? 

Are you referring to widescreen content?! 

If so, there was widescreen content on it yesterday as well....



Hoosier205 said:


> ...it's not DirecTV's fault. The HD Extra Pack simply has HD channels which do not have an HD counterpart. Hallmark Movie Channel fits that description. DirecTV does not the control the content.


DirecTV has the right to carry Hallmark Movie Channel in SD (which I'm assuming you are referring to), but apparently they felt it would add more value to the HD Extra package, and chose not to offer it in SD.



MikeW said:


> Seems like LMNHD would have been a better choice to launch.


DirecTV currently offers LMN in SD, so LMNHD would not be a part of the HD Extra package.

~Alan


----------



## SPACEMAKER

I hope they add another 10 channels to the HD Extra pack just so that I can more easily justify the $4.99.


----------



## Hoosier205

Alan Gordon said:


> DirecTV has the right to carry Hallmark Movie Channel in SD (which I'm assuming you are referring to), but apparently they felt it would add more value to the HD Extra package, and chose not to offer it in SD.


Correct. It is available in HD exclusively via DirecTV, but available in SD from other providers.


----------



## Hoosier205

SPACEMAKER said:


> I hope they add another 10 channels to the HD Extra pack just so that I can more easily justify the $4.99.


For me anyway...HDNet Movies alone makes the package worth the price.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Hoosier205 said:


> For me anyway...HDNet Movies alone makes the package worth the price.


For me it's HDNet, Smithsonian, and MGM. I watch those all the time. 

Mike


----------



## gomezma1

I came home after doing the refresh from work and now I have all the channels highlighted that were not before.


----------



## James Long

Hoosier205 said:


> ...it's not DirecTV's fault. The HD Extra Pack simply has HD channels which do not have an HD counterpart. Hallmark Movie Channel fits that description. DirecTV does not the control the content.


DirecTV controls which packages they put their channels into. They have CHOSEN to put seven HD only channels in the extras pack but they have also CHOSEN to provide HD Theater and HDNet to subscribers without the extras pack. They could choose to provide Hallmark Movie Channel in any package they wished.

Not having a SD counterpart does not force a channel into the extras pack.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Alan Gordon said:


> DirecTV has the right to carry Hallmark Movie Channel in SD (which I'm assuming you are referring to), but apparently they felt it would add more value to the HD Extra package, and chose not to offer it in SD.





Hoosier205 said:


> Correct. It is available in HD exclusively via DirecTV, but available in SD from other providers.


Incorrect! Multiple other providers offer it in SD (and HD). Dish Network for one...



Hoosier205 said:


> For me anyway...HDNet Movies alone makes the package worth the price.





MicroBeta said:


> For me it's HDNet, Smithsonian, and MGM. I watch those all the time.


HDNet Movies and MGMHD for me, though UniversalHD gets a good workout, and Palladia from time to time...

~Alan


----------



## Birdieman30

Hoosier205 said:


> ...it's not DirecTV's fault. The HD Extra Pack simply has HD channels which do not have an HD counterpart. Hallmark Movie Channel fits that description. DirecTV does not the control the content.


Yea, I understand D* has no control of content, and I can accept that, but just saying another channel might have been better for this much promoted first round. HallmarkMCHD must have been a bone they were tossed. I understand adding a channel is not just throwing a switch, and that there are a lot of i's to dot and t's to cross, and engineering and logistical issues to solve before going live. After looking at the content on HallmarkHD, I am not confident it will improve dramatically or soon (see CMTHD, VH-1HD and to some extent SyFYHD, ) but on a positive note, I have watched over several years as channels like BravoHD, A&EHD, SpikeHD have improved with increased HD content. When A&E first showed The Soprano's in stretch-o-vision, I wanted to puke.


----------



## syphix

SPACEMAKER said:


> I hope they add another 10 channels to the HD Extra pack just so that I can more easily justify the $4.99.


If they add 10 more channels, they'd likely raise the rate. After all, DISH charges $10 for their "HD Platinum" package (free for new subscribers, but current subscribers pay $10/month), and it has only 13 channels.


----------



## alv

MicroBeta said:


> For me it's HDNet, Smithsonian, and MGM. I watch those all the time.
> 
> Mike


The MGM logo has turned me off to them. Sometimes good movies but the logo detracts!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Birdieman30 said:


> Yea, I understand D* has no control of content, and I can accept that, but just saying another channel might have been better for this much promoted first round. HallmarkMCHD must have been a bone they were tossed.


It was announced that Hallmark Movie Channel would be added to DirecTV three years ago... around the same time as the HBO/Cinemax channels.

Odds are they felt it had been long enough! 

~Alan


----------



## Jaspear

Alan Gordon said:


> I did not see any non-HD programming on Hallmark Movie Channel yesterday?
> 
> ~Alan


Neither did I. But I did see movies with the "this movie has been altered to fit your TV screen" notice at the beginning, followed by a 4x3 image on my 16x9 TV.

If I didn't know better, I would have thought this channel was owned by HBO.


----------



## James Long

syphix said:


> If they add 10 more channels, they'd likely raise the rate. After all, DISH charges $10 for their "HD Platinum" package (free for new subscribers, but current subscribers pay $10/month), and it has only 13 channels.


Current DISH subs can get "Platinum" free as well ... but they have to ask. Next month DISH is changing their HD pricing. The basic HD will be free for life with a two year commitment or one time payment. Details are being discussed in the appropriate threads.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Jaspear said:


> Neither did I. But I did see movies with the "this movie has been altered to fit your TV screen" notice at the beginning, followed by a 4x3 image on my 16x9 TV.
> 
> If I didn't know better, I would have thought this channel was owned by HBO.


LOL!! I would assume that was due to their HD simulcast... but that doesn't make a lot of sense either.... 

~Alan


----------



## Hoosier205

James Long said:


> DirecTV controls which packages they put their channels into. They have CHOSEN to put seven HD only channels in the extras pack but they have also CHOSEN to provide HD Theater and HDNet to subscribers without the extras pack. They could choose to provide Hallmark Movie Channel in any package they wished.
> 
> Not having a SD counterpart does not force a channel into the extras pack.


Of course it doesn't "force" them to place a channel there. They can "choose" to do whatever they wish. In this case, they chose to place this channel in the HD Extra Pack.

How does this topic pertain to Dish Network again?


----------



## Hoosier205

Alan Gordon said:


> Incorrect! Multiple other providers offer it in SD (and HD). Dish Network for one...


I know. That's what I said:



Hoosier205 said:


> Correct. It is available in HD exclusively via DirecTV, *but available in SD from other providers*.


DirecTV only offers it in HD, other providers offer it only in SD, only in HD, or in both SD and HD. It isn't a channel only available to provider in HD.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Hoosier205 said:


> I know. That's what I said:
> 
> DirecTV only offers it in HD, other providers offer it only in SD, only in HD, or in both SD and HD. It isn't a channel only available to provider in HD.


Sorry.... :blush:

I misread.... 

~Alan


----------



## Hoosier205

Alan Gordon said:


> Sorry.... :blush:
> 
> I misread....
> 
> ~Alan


No problem. What I said could have been taken multiple ways I think.


----------



## mrcon0728

bigref said:


> Have have done the refresh twice from D*'s web site


Call D* and when you get into the automated system say "extension 721". The system will tell you to stand by and 30 seconds later you will have your channels. It worked for me.


----------



## JeffBowser

I swear - DirecTV adds channels, people complain. They don't add channels, people complain. People complain about channel content, channel location, channel charges, channel categorization. For the life of me, if it wasn't for a bare handful of people up here that don't complain about everything, I'd think the entire world was completely unhappy with everything that's ever done, regardless.


----------



## Hoosier205

JeffBowser said:


> I swear - DirecTV adds channels, people complain. They don't add channels, people complain. People complain about channel content, channel location, channel charges, channel categorization. For the life of me, if it wasn't for a bare handful of people up here that don't complain about everything, I'd think the entire world was completely unhappy with everything that's ever done, regardless.


Ain't that the truth? Some people just like to complain. We have a name for them, but I'll leave that alone...


----------



## dcowboy7

LameLefty said:


> And besides, Palpatine went out like a punk, thrown down one of those Empire-standard, non OSHA-compliant open shafts that seem to litter every single city, station and spacecraft. Seriously, people - you have artificial gravity, forcefields, blasters, faster-than-light travel, and you can't solve the falling-down-a-huge-open-hole problem? :nono:


That was the end for "Palps" though....

In the expanded universe stories he entered a clone body that he had in reserve but because he was too powerful they wouldnt last long.

So he tried to take over Anakin Solo but before he could he was finally killed by Jedi Empatojayos Brand (no relation to Russell).


----------



## mrtanner69

I must say the pain of BBC America HD not being remotely on the horizon is tempered by coming home early to watch the cubs in crystal clear WGN HD.


----------



## wavemaster

JeffBowser said:


> I swear - DirecTV adds channels, people complain. They don't add channels, people complain. People complain about channel content, channel location, channel charges, channel categorization. For the life of me, if it wasn't for a bare handful of people up here that don't complain about everything, I'd think the entire world was completely unhappy with everything that's ever done, regardless.


LOL - Hanging out in content specific forums will do that for sure.

In my case we have been happy overall however D* has some issues and when I see the 200.00 bill every month, I think gee it would be nice if I could hear all the words (audio drops) etc.

Where else is someone going to complain?


----------



## wmb

dcowboy7 said:


> That was the end for "Palps" though....
> 
> In the expanded universe stories he entered a clone body that he had in reserve but because he was too powerful they wouldnt last long.
> 
> So he tried to take over Anakin Solo but before he could he was finally killed by Jedi Empatojayos Brand (no relation to Russell).


I had to check the Wookiepdeia... Luke also became a dark side apprentice to Palps.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Stuart Sweet said:


> Patience... if you really want LMNHD I'm sure we can take down Travel Channel and replace it with that.


We already out of bandwidth?


----------



## MysteryMan

Almost Complaining...Although I'm not a fan of WGN it is nice getting around that pesky black out rule and getting a HD out of market game without having to suscribe to the MLB package!


----------



## James Long

Hoosier205 said:


> Of course it doesn't "force" them to place a channel there. They can "choose" to do whatever they wish. In this case, they chose to place this channel in the HD Extra Pack.
> 
> How does this topic pertain to Dish Network again?


I's speaking of DirecTV's channel placement - not DISH's.


----------



## paco1986

Hutchinshouse said:


> We already out of bandwidth?


Yes we are.:lol:


----------



## Hoosier205

James Long said:


> I's speaking of DirecTV's channel placement - not DISH's.


I am aware of that. You've missed the point...


----------



## James Long

Hutchinshouse said:


> We already out of bandwidth?


Until D10 gets back from it's walkabout and unless DirecTV frees up other bandwidth ... patience is required.


----------



## Hoosier205

Perhaps we should stick to discussing DirecTV topics among fellow DirecTV customers and keep this thread on topic.


----------



## Pepe Sylvia

I wonder why Directv doesn't announce the new channels. If I wasn't obsessively reading message boards, I probably wouldn't even know. No TVmail / email.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Pepe Sylvia said:


> I wonder why Directv doesn't announce the new channels. If I wasn't obsessively reading message boards, I probably wouldn't even know. No TVmail / email.


They announced it on their website yesterday...

~Alan


----------



## Pepe Sylvia

Alan Gordon said:


> They announced it on their website yesterday...
> 
> ~Alan


I was just expecting that they'd have one of those envelope icon messages.


----------



## Jeremy W

Pepe Sylvia said:


> I was just expecting that they'd have one of those envelope icon messages.


Those are only for useless crap you don't care about.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Pepe Sylvia said:


> I was just expecting that they'd have one of those envelope icon messages.


They should have....

~Alan


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Alan Gordon said:


> They should have....
> 
> ~Alan


And they will...

When you see the formal announcement (aka the press release) about the channels, you can almost count on their being the typical additional announcements in the system.
The full gambit of the marketting of the new channels hasn't started.

The website, twitter, facebook, blogs... that is all a way to utilize marketting techniques that are already in place.
But you can almost bet on the fact, that in a "relative" short period of time... not many people that have DIRECTV (and those that don't) will know that DIRECTV has expanded their HD coverage


----------



## Araxen

Can they make the bug on the Travel Channel any bigger? They must have one of the biggest ones among the cable channels.


----------



## DodgerKing

When is the next HD roll-out?

(I am sure someone posted the answer to this already, I just don't have time to go through 19 pages to find it. If so, a simple link to the answer without a snide remark will suffice)


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Simple answer, I don't know but I expect it to be in the next 4-5 weeks.


----------



## DodgerKing

Stuart Sweet said:


> Simple answer, I don't know but I expect it to be in the next 4-5 weeks.


Thank you


----------



## Hoosier205

Alright, I have a hypothetical to throw out there about the lack of notification about the new channels:

First, these two factors:


A new NR is likely rolling out soon
Many reported needing to "refresh" their services to gain access to the new channels
What if these two items are connected? Hear me out: Would the automatic downloading of a new NR trigger the customer's services to refresh?

If they notified the customer via "TV Mail" that new channels were available and then that customer couldn't access them...there would be a whole lot more people calling to complain than we have here. *IF *the downloading of the newest NR also refreshes services and if general customers were not notified of the new channels *until after that download and refreshing of services*...it would avoid the problem of having massive numbers of customers calling to complain that they couldn't access them.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Either way the refreshing services is a very temporary thing. Receivers are constantly refreshing.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

James Long said:


> Until D10 gets back from it's walkabout and unless DirecTV frees up other bandwidth ... patience is required.


I was only joking. Now that I have my channel in HD, life is grand.


----------



## raott

SPACEMAKER said:


> I hope they add another 10 channels to the HD Extra pack just so that I can more easily justify the $4.99.


It may be free for you for three months. I called to cancel HBO yesterday, since The Pacific is over, and they offered (I didn't ask for it) to give me the HD Extra for 3 free months without any strings attached.


----------



## Hoosier205

Stuart Sweet said:


> Either way the refreshing services is a very temporary thing. Receivers are constantly refreshing.


Oh well...never mind. I thought I was on to something there! :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

MysteryMan said:


> Almost Complaining...Although I'm not a fan of WGN it is nice getting around that pesky black out rule and getting a HD out of market game without having to suscribe to the MLB package!


Nice avatar, sir!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Pepe Sylvia said:


> I was just expecting that they'd have one of those envelope icon messages.





Alan Gordon said:


> They should have....





Earl Bonovich said:


> And they will...
> 
> When you see the formal announcement (aka the press release) about the channels, you can almost count on their being the typical additional announcements in the system.
> The full gambit of the marketting of the new channels hasn't started.


My comment was referring to TVMail the day the channels went live.

I've long been a supporter of TVMail... as I can remember during the early days of DirecTV receiving me of mail telling me that such and such a channel would be added on such and such a date, or in some cases, receiving mail telling me of new additions that day.

While I would usually see "TV Land coming to DirecTV on 6/16" (made up date, BTW) in the guide prior to receiving the TV Mail, it was still great to receive it on the few instances where I didn't see it... and even greater these days now that DirecTV doesn't do the above anymore.

I'm glad to see DirecTV starting to utilize TVMail, I just think having the mail sent yesterday would have been a good idea. :sure:

~Alan


----------



## mystic7

mrtanner69 said:


> I must say the pain of BBC America HD not being remotely on the horizon is tempered by coming home early to watch the cubs in crystal clear WGN HD.


I could almost swear I was sitting in a box seat as the game ending popup settled into Ryan Howard's glove :lol:


----------



## thelucky1

JeffBowser said:


> I swear - DirecTV adds channels, people complain. They don't add channels, people complain. People complain about channel content, channel location, channel charges, channel categorization. For the life of me, if it wasn't for a bare handful of people up here that don't complain about everything, I'd think the entire world was completely unhappy with everything that's ever done, regardless.


I agree!


----------



## Piratefan98

JeffBowser said:


> I swear - DirecTV adds channels, people complain. They don't add channels, people complain. People complain about channel content, channel location, channel charges, channel categorization. For the life of me, if it wasn't for a bare handful of people up here that don't complain about everything, I'd think the entire world was completely unhappy with everything that's ever done, regardless.


You missed a group. People who complain about people complaining. There is a veritable army of such folk. And they're every bit as skilled in the art. Really. :lol:


----------



## georule

Stuart Sweet said:


> Simple answer, I don't know but I expect it to be in the next 4-5 weeks.


Could be. It could also go into mid/late July. Less likely, perhaps, but nothing we've seen yet precludes it. Based on the D10 STA, they might wait until mid-June to try for the amelioration, and when they do I would expect that would be another 30 day STA for doing it and testing it. It seems to me it is reasonable to expect after that a 3rd STA to move D10 back and put it back in active service. That'll likely be another 30 day STA, but that one it is reasonable to expect won't take very long to accomplish. That middle STA of trying for the fix and testing it. . . well, I'm not so sure I would count on it not taking something very close to the full 30 days. Likely this is the last bite they are going to get at this apple, and they'll want to be thorough in understanding what the results were.

But if they actually file that middle STA soon, rather than in mid-June, then 5 weeks might be doable.


----------



## dcowboy7

JeffBowser said:


> I swear - DirecTV adds channels, people complain. They don't add channels, people complain. People complain about channel content, channel location, channel charges, channel categorization. For the life of me, if it wasn't for a bare handful of people up here that don't complain about everything, I'd think the entire world was completely unhappy with everything that's ever done, regardless.





thelucky1 said:


> I agree!





Piratefan98 said:


> You missed a group. People who complain about people complaining. There is a veritable army of such folk. And they're every bit as skilled in the art. Really. :lol:


I agree!


----------



## Tele-TV

Hutchinshouse said:


> I was only joking. Now that I have my channel in HD, life is grand.


Watch, bud. When it comes time for D* to renew their Travel HD contract, D* will be like, sorry, we will NOT be renewing.  :blauesaug


----------



## sgluck

I'm in the NYC area Long Island to be exact D-12's highest reading for me is 44. I am getting searching for Salellite code 771 on all new stations and the ones they switched. Everything else is crystal clear. Does anyone think its just a dish pointing issue ? A real bummer. DTV service tech will be here tommorrow. Can't complain about the service though. Been with them since '95.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

sgluck said:


> I'm in the NYC area Long Island to be exact D-12's highest reading for me is 44. I am getting searching for Salellite code 771 on all new stations and the ones they switched. Everything else is crystal clear. Does anyone think its just a dish pointing issue ? A real bummer. DTV service tech will be here tommorrow. Can't complain about the service though. Been with them since '95.


I'm north and east of you in CT on the RI boarder and my readings are all in the 90s.

I definitely think it's an alignment problem.

Mike


----------



## raoul5788

MicroBeta said:


> I'm north and east of you in CT on the RI boarder and my readings are all in the 90s.
> 
> I definitely think it's an alignment problem.
> 
> Mike


Yup, most likely alignment. I'm also in CT with mostly 90's and a few 80's.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

Geez, DISH has had these channels, except ESPNU, in HD for ages. I don't watch MS-NBC (who does?) but we got that channel sometime last year, IIRC, and TRAV went HD nearly 2 years ago. Same thing with WGN. Been about 2 years with that one.


----------



## sigma1914

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Geez, DISH has had these channels, except ESPNU, in HD for ages. I don't watch MS-NBC (who does?) but we got that channel sometime last year, IIRC, and TRAV went HD nearly 2 years ago. Same thing with WGN. Been about 2 years with that one.


Geez, thanks for trolling...I mean sharing.

How's that MLB Extra Innings looking on Dish this season?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Geez, DISH has had these channels, except ESPNU, in HD for ages. I don't watch MS-NBC (who does?) but we got that channel sometime last year, IIRC, and TRAV went HD nearly 2 years ago. Same thing with WGN. Been about 2 years with that one.


I don't pay trolls. Plonk.


----------



## Davenlr

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Geez, DISH has had these channels, except ESPNU, in HD for ages. I don't watch MS-NBC (who does?) but we got that channel sometime last year, IIRC, and TRAV went HD nearly 2 years ago. Same thing with WGN. Been about 2 years with that one.


Yea, we've been watching Football, baseball, and all the other good sports in HD during that time, and it kind of took up the space those throw in channels needed. At least we didnt have to put up a second dish


----------



## sigma1914

Davenlr said:



> Yea, we've been watching Football, baseball, and all the other good sports in HD during that time, and it kind of took up the space those throw in channels needed. At least we didnt have to put up a second dish


And we get WGN & Travel at their full resolution! CoughHDLiteCough


----------



## cforrest

sgluck said:


> I'm in the NYC area Long Island to be exact D-12's highest reading for me is 44. I am getting searching for Salellite code 771 on all new stations and the ones they switched. Everything else is crystal clear. Does anyone think its just a dish pointing issue ? A real bummer. DTV service tech will be here tommorrow. Can't complain about the service though. Been with them since '95.


I'm in Great Neck, you definitely are in need of having your dish re-aligned! You should be upper 80s to mid 90s for signal readings. Hope the tech tomorrow gets your dish all lined up. Good luck


----------



## RAD

sigma1914 said:


> And we get WGN & Travel at their full resolution! CoughHDLiteCough


?????


----------



## Lord Vader

wmb said:


> I had to check the Wookiepdeia... Luke also became a dark side apprentice to Palps.


Like father, like son.


----------



## sigma1914

RAD said:


> ?????



Directv doesn't decrease the resolution on WGN, Travel, etc like Dish does.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

sigma1914 said:


> Directv doesn't decrease the resolution on WGN, Travel, etc like Dish does.


Technically, they use a lossier form of compression (MPEG 2 versus MPEG 4), not a lower resolution


----------



## RAD

sigma1914 said:


> Directv doesn't decrease the resolution on WGN, Travel, etc like Dish does.


Didn't see that you were responding to what Dish does with their HD from your post.


----------



## RAD

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Technically, they use a lossier form of compression (MPEG 2 versus MPEG 4), not a lower resolution


Actually Dish uses MPEG4 on their eastern arc system and MPEG2 on the western arc, but AFAIK both arcs downrez 1920x1080 to 1440x1080.


----------



## sigma1914

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Technically, they use a lossier form of compression (MPEG 2 versus MPEG 4), not a lower resolution


I thought Dish was mpeg4, too. Also, their resolution is lower...1920x1080i > 1440x1080i


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

RAD said:


> Actually Dish uses MPEG4 on their eastern arc system and MPEG2 on the western arc, but AFAIK both arcs downrez 1920x1080 to 1440x1080.


I stand corrected, then... I thought E* used MPEG 2 on their entire system, still strange to split those channels up like that... and the Downres practice is truly shady... they can still advertise 1080, they just steal resolution from the vertical plane? Boo.


----------



## wmb

Lord Vader said:


> Like father, like son.


Palps still ended up dead.


----------



## James Long

RAD said:


> Actually Dish uses MPEG4 on their eastern arc system and MPEG2 on the western arc, but AFAIK both arcs downrez 1920x1080 to 1440x1080.


Minor correction (since you're talking DISH) ...

All DISH HD is MPEG4, regardless of arc.
All DISH SD on western arc is MPEG2 (so old receivers can see them).
All DISH SD on eastern arc is MPEG4 (new receivers required to view that arc).

And now back (I hope) to discussing DirecTV?


----------



## loudo

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Geez, DISH has had these channels, except ESPNU, in HD for ages. I don't watch MS-NBC (who does?) but we got that channel sometime last year, IIRC, and TRAV went HD nearly 2 years ago. Same thing with WGN. Been about 2 years with that one.


Thanks for that valuable information.


----------



## Rob

Troll, I watch MSNBC. Does that answer your question?


----------



## smiddy

These new channels ROCK!


----------



## Maleman

sigma1914 said:


> Geez, thanks for trolling...I mean sharing.
> 
> How's that MLB Extra Innings looking on Dish this season?


LOL :hurah:


----------



## Lord Vader

wmb said:


> Palps still ended up dead.


The old fool had it coming. The old was replaced by the young--and more powerful.


----------



## mitchelljd

I like WGN and Travel in HD, but why not... AMC HD?????

Also, WGN looks like a part time HD channel, alot of the programming was done in HD, but isn't aired on them in HD. so they need some work.

also more HBO, cinemax and showtime in HD.

I am kinda tired of the regional sports networks being added, or more small cities. Directv needs to bring us national channels.


----------



## camo

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Geez, DISH has had these channels, except ESPNU, in HD for ages. I don't watch MS-NBC (who does?) but we got that channel sometime last year, IIRC, and TRAV went HD nearly 2 years ago. Same thing with WGN. Been about 2 years with that one.


I'll take Smithsonian, MLB network, ESPNU, my full time HD RSN, PBS and 7 other locals in full HD anytime. Not to mention Sunday ticket, March madness, media share, multi room viewing, Directv to pc and the list goes on,any day over what Dish offered. I just left Dish with 2-722 receivers so can say this knowing Dish is trailing on the bottom line of entertainment. Now with the HR24 receiver blazing speed, even faster than my 722's that really got sluggish if recording finalizes my opinion.


----------



## MysteryMan

I like Dish. I think everyone should invest in antiques!


----------



## Avder

mitchelljd said:


> I am kinda tired of the regional sports networks being added, or more small cities. Directv needs to bring us national channels.


Sports are one of the reasons I went with DirecTV over Dish, so bring on full-time RSN's!. Dish has my towns locals in HD. DirecTV doesn't. At this point I would wait a little while for more nationals if it meant I'd get my Locals in HD from DirecTV.

Damned Californians.


----------



## MysteryMan

Avder...Contact your local broadcasters and request a waiver. If granted DirecTV can give you national feeds for the major networks. That way you can enjoy the networks in HD until DirecTV brings your locals online.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

MysteryMan said:


> Avder...Contact your local broadcasters and request a waiver. If granted DirecTV can give you national feeds for the major networks. That way you can enjoy the networks in HD until DirecTV brings your locals online.


DirecTV Provides Moorhead with locals from Fargo. While they're not HD yet, the locals are very unlikely to grant waivers since they at least get their channels in SD. Waivers are typically only granted when the local channels are not available on HD or SD, and the customer cannot get a signal via antenna.


----------



## Carl Spock

I'm not sure you are correct, dirtyblueshirt.

I got a waiver from one of my local channels because I couldn't get them in HD on an antenna. I could get them from DirecTV in SD. This was also before there was local HD provided by DirecTV.

There wasn't even any question about the waiver. I got it easily.


----------



## Hdhead

Carl Spock said:


> I'm not sure you are correct, dirtyblueshirt.
> 
> I got a waiver from one of my local channels because I couldn't get them in HD on an antenna. I could get them from DirecTV in SD. This was also before there was local HD provided by DirecTV.
> 
> There wasn't even any question about the waiver. I got it easily.


WAEU? Me too.


----------



## MysteryMan

dirtyblueshirt...Befor my locals became available on DirecTV six out of seven granted me waivers. I guess it depends on where your located.


----------



## DaveC27

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Geez, DISH has had these channels, except ESPNU, in HD for ages. I don't watch MS-NBC (who does?) but we got that channel sometime last year, IIRC, and TRAV went HD nearly 2 years ago. Same thing with WGN. Been about 2 years with that one.


But apparently you won't be able to say the same of "The Weather Channel" as Dish is dropping them

http://www.deadline.com/2010/05/dish-to-drop-the-weather-channel/


----------



## Mike Bertelson

dirtyblueshirt said:


> DirecTV Provides Moorhead with locals from Fargo. While they're not HD yet, the locals are very unlikely to grant waivers since they at least get their channels in SD. Waivers are typically only granted when the local channels are not available on HD or SD, and the customer cannot get a signal via antenna.


It does depend on the local station. I tried to but my local wouldn't grant a waiver (the parent company was in negotiation with DirecTV at the time ).

Others had no problem getting waivers.

In general I think you're right. It's been very hard to get waivers. The usual response is call DirecTV and tell them to carry it in HD. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## ejjames

How is this for weird. Before my parents had locals, they got a waiver for ABC BUT NOT fox. They were owned by the same company.


----------



## Dradran

ejjames said:


> How is this for weird. Before my parents had locals, they got a waiver for ABC BUT NOT fox. They were owned by the same company.


ABC is owned by the Walt Disney Company and Fox is owned by News Corp.


----------



## DaveC27

Dradran said:


> ABC is owned by the Walt Disney Company and Fox is owned by News Corp.


Maybe ejjames was referring to the affiliate?


----------



## Dradran

DaveC27 said:


> Maybe ejjames was referring to the affiliate?


Yes, that is a possibility too.


----------



## MysteryMan

Waivers...The station manager of you local stations decides if you are granted a waiver, not the parent company. It's all about commercials. If you are granted a waiver you'll get the same prime time programing but not the commericals. Example: You won't see your local car dealership avertisements on a national feed as you would on your local feed.


----------



## mystic7

bigref said:


> Have have done the refresh twice from D*'s web site


I was making a joke about your "unrelated question"


----------



## adkinsjm

MysteryMan said:


> Waivers...The station manager of you local stations decides if you are granted a waiver, not the parent company. It's all about commercials. If you are granted a waiver you'll get the same prime time programing but not the commericals. Example: You won't see your local car dealership avertisements on a national feed as you would on your local feed.


Avder won't be getting a waiver if he lives in Moorhead. Too close to the transmitters.


----------



## inkahauts

mitchelljd said:


> I like WGN and Travel in HD, but why not... AMC HD?????
> 
> Also, WGN looks like a part time HD channel, alot of the programming was done in HD, but isn't aired on them in HD. so they need some work.
> 
> also more HBO, cinemax and showtime in HD.
> 
> I am kinda tired of the regional sports networks being added, or more small cities. Directv needs to bring us national channels.


Since locals and nationals don't come from the same transponders, it isn't one or the other, so saying your tired of one of the other is kind of pointless...

The rsn's, well, there is no reason that they can't add them all now and more regular and premium hd channels..... SO I think it boils down to contracts at this point... (or at least after they get d10 back and fixed)


----------



## tzphotos.com

mitchelljd said:


> Also, WGN looks like a part time HD channel, alot of the programming was done in HD, but isn't aired on them in HD. so they need some work.


I have never watched WGN Superstation until they added as HD. I live in Chicago, so I get the OTA WGN and it is a very different channel. There are very few programs that are the same.

From what I've seen Sports and some WGN news casts are shown on the superstation, but other than that there is a whole different set of programs on the sat channel vs the OTA channel.

Maybe with time WGN sat will start picking up and showing other programs in HD.


----------



## sgluck

sgluck said:


> I'm in the NYC area Long Island to be exact D-12's highest reading for me is 44. I am getting searching for Salellite code 771 on all new stations and the ones they switched. Everything else is crystal clear. Does anyone think its just a dish pointing issue ? A real bummer. DTV service tech will be here tommorrow. Can't complain about the service though. Been with them since '95.


This a follow-up to the original post. DTV guy hear yesterday in less than 24hrs after the call. Dish moved to new location on Garage roof all readings in the 90's on all sats. Everything coming in well. Hope there are more new channels by the end of May. Please bring on AMC-HD and BBCA-HD.


----------



## Standtall29

Well Decided to order dish for my boat and winter house in the Bahamas because Directv included every other Island in the footprint of D12 besides Eleuthera Island been a good customer for years. Thanks Directv for many years of the best service ever. Alot of us Americans own winter homes on this island and have Directv to keep in touch with home but i take it most will go to dish.


----------



## MysteryMan

Anyone Have A Answer?...I have a HR22/100 receiver, SWiM connected. My dish has a clear view of the sky, no obstructions. To my knowledge nothing has hit or bumped the dish. I run a system test every day. For the past ten days a satellite dish alignment problem is posted, diagonistic code 43-402. This happens with all types of weather. Even on a clear day. But it doesn't happen every day. All of my channels are coming in perfectly and my satellite signal strengths are in the normal range. There is nothing on the dish (water pooling, bird droppings or insetcs). Nor is there any picture pixelation. The satellite test channels are telling me everything is fine. I contacted DirecTV. They told me there is nothing wrong with my receiver and that the dish might have come slightly misaligned and unless reception problems occur not to worry. If that's the case then why doesn't it happen with every test? Anyone have a answer?


----------



## slimoli

MysteryMan said:


> Anyone Have A Answer?...I have a HR22/100 receiver, SWiM connected. My dish has a clear view of the sky, no obstructions. To my knowledge nothing has hit or bumped the dish. I run a system test every day. For the past ten days a satellite dish alignment problem is posted, diagonistic code 43-402. This happens with all types of weather. Even on a clear day. But it doesn't happen every day. All of my channels are coming in perfectly and my satellite signal strengths are in the normal range. There is nothing on the dish (water pooling, bird droppings or insetcs). Nor is there any picture pixelation. The satellite test channels are telling me everything is fine. I contacted DirecTV. They told me there is nothing wrong with my receiver and that the dish might have come slightly misaligned and unless reception problems occur not to worry. If that's the case then why doesn't it happen with every test? Anyone have a answer?


Perhaps something wrong with the switch.


----------



## new_2_hd

Do you all think DTV will be adding all the HD premium movie channels this year? I love DTV's programming, but this is one of those things that really irks me. I know not everyone has the premium movie channels, but my argument is that these channels actually show HD content almost all the time. There are some HD channels that have almost no HD content (like WGN - which I was happy to have in HD but was shocked when I went through the guide and only saw news in HD). Also, Dish has had their premium movie channels in HD for quite some time. Anyway, please don't bash me for complaining, I just really want my movies in HD. I hate watching SD programming.


----------



## RAD

new_2_hd said:


> Do you all think DTV will be adding all the HD premium movie channels this year?


Check http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/hd/channels for the channels that DirecTV has announced, which lists a number of premium movie channels being added in the next month or so.


----------



## MysteryMan

Customer Poll...I emailed DirecTV yesterday suggesting a customer poll on what new HD channels they would like. Their reply was it's being sent up to management for review. Time will tell.


----------



## RAD

MysteryMan said:


> Customer Poll...I emailed DirecTV yesterday suggesting a customer poll on what new HD channels they would like. Their reply was it's being sent up to management for review. Time will tell.


All they really need to do is look here http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2365128&postcount=1 , Sixto had a poll lthat ranked what new HD channels folks wanted to see.


----------



## Jeremy W

MysteryMan said:


> Customer Poll...I emailed DirecTV yesterday suggesting a customer poll on what new HD channels they would like. Their reply was it's being sent up to management for review. Time will tell.


It'll never happen, because an official poll would be worse than useless. Beyond the polls we've had on this site, you're not going to see anything more. You can't run a successful business as a democracy with your customers as voters.


----------



## mystic7

Tell me about it! My "Name Your Own Price" poll was the ruin of my used car business!


----------



## Food Lion Man

I have an HR22-100 and don't currently have any logos on the new HD channels. They are displayed as a letter, followed by .... Does anybody know when the new logos will be available?

Thanks.


----------



## RAD

Food Lion Man said:


> I have an HR22-100 and don't currently have any logos on the new HD channels. They are displayed as a letter, followed by .... Does anybody know when the new logos will be available?
> 
> Thanks.


Nope, but they'll eventually show up in a future software upgrade.


----------



## doctor j

Full check of PID's : Conus and LIL's.

Can find no clues that channels are switching to D-12!??

No specific PID ,as said elsewhere, for D-12 CONUS.

Would suspect at least TPN # changes if switching LIL spotbeams.

Curiouser and Curiouser!

Doctor j


----------



## Alan Gordon

doctor j said:


> Full check of PID's : Conus and LIL's.
> 
> Can find no clues that channels are switching to D-12!??
> 
> No specific PID ,as said elsewhere, for D-12 CONUS.
> 
> Would suspect at least TPN # changes if switching LIL spotbeams.
> 
> Curiouser and Curiouser!


Are some of the LILs being moved to SW1?!

~Alan


----------



## Sixto

Alan Gordon said:


> Are some of the LILs being moved to SW1?!


Exactly the reason for the earlier post. 

We need to check both.


----------



## geaux tigers

When is DirecTv going to start broadcasting all of the HBOs and Showtimes in HD? Additionally, I would hope that DirecTv would cut a deal with Cox Sports as the broadcast many of the LSU events. It is a regional sports channel that I would like added.


----------



## Piratefan98

I only need 2 more channels, and then I'll never ask for any again. Just AMC and PBS, and I'll be set.

Jeff


----------



## DodgerKing

Piratefan98 said:


> I only need 2 more channels, and then I'll never ask for any again. Just AMC and PBS, and I'll be set.
> 
> Jeff


I am set already. There are not really any other channels I watch and I don't even have many of the current HD channels in my guide.


----------



## Piratefan98

Just as an aside ..... if I were a Comcast customer in my locale, my last post would have read "I only need 50 more channels and I'll be set". :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson

Piratefan98 said:


> Just as an aside ..... if I were a Comcast customer in my locale, my last post would have read "I only need 50 more channels and I'll be set". :lol:


And I'd also need another $120 per month (or more.)


----------



## inkahauts

MysteryMan said:


> Anyone Have A Answer?...I have a HR22/100 receiver, SWiM connected. My dish has a clear view of the sky, no obstructions. To my knowledge nothing has hit or bumped the dish. I run a system test every day. For the past ten days a satellite dish alignment problem is posted, diagonistic code 43-402. This happens with all types of weather. Even on a clear day. But it doesn't happen every day. All of my channels are coming in perfectly and my satellite signal strengths are in the normal range. There is nothing on the dish (water pooling, bird droppings or insetcs). Nor is there any picture pixelation. The satellite test channels are telling me everything is fine. I contacted DirecTV. They told me there is nothing wrong with my receiver and that the dish might have come slightly misaligned and unless reception problems occur not to worry. If that's the case then why doesn't it happen with every test? Anyone have a answer?


There are several reason that could be happening.. and if you are gettin a good picture and no break ups, none of them would be a real cause of concern.

Sometimes its simply a bug in the system test.. I would not bother to run a system test daily, there is no need to that I can think of, unless maybe your a ce tester....


----------



## MysteryMan

geaux tigers said:


> When is DirecTv going to start broadcasting all of the HBOs and Showtimes in HD? Additionally, I would hope that DirecTv would cut a deal with Cox Sports as the broadcast many of the LSU events. It is a regional sports channel that I would like added.


Be patient. It took years for ABC, NBC, and CBS to go all color way back when. Eventually our movie channels will all be in HD.


----------



## slimoli

Piratefan98 said:


> I only need 2 more channels, and then I'll never ask for any again. Just AMC and PBS, and I'll be set.
> 
> Jeff


I already have PBS, just need AMC.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

That word "need" is used in several posts here, whereas "desire", "prefer", and "want" likely fits more appropriately. 

More is good, and more is coming.


----------



## MysteryMan

NEED...Needs a 2nd cup of coffee. First cup never kicked in!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

MysteryMan said:


> NEED...Needs a 2nd cup of coffee. First cup never kicked in!


We'll give ya that one.


----------



## smiddy

On my second cup this morning... Now I'm liking the lineup cards for HD a bunch. These DirecTV folks are doing a fine job in humble opinion, just gotta keep them coming.


----------



## tyrok3k

Wow. Travel has more paid programing than I've seen on any other network. Most have 3-4 hours but Travel has 6 hours a day.


----------



## loudo

This is the first time we have watched the Travel Channel for a couple of years. At times it looks more like the Food Channel. Hope they get back to more travel shows and less food shows.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I have 6 Travel Channel HD programs scheduled for recording - all are travel programs.

I suspect we'll see more HD Travel content as this channel matures. The same thing happened when they originally launched MGM HD and Discovery HD.


----------



## MysteryMan

I like the Travel Channel but do you think they can make their logo bigger? It only fills up an eigth of my screen!


----------



## Sixto

Was the perfect week to launch ESPNU HD. 

Family just loving the NCAA Lacrosse Tournament in HD.

All afternoon yesterday, and all afternoon today.


----------



## Ken984

Amen Brother!!



geaux tigers said:


> When is DirecTv going to start broadcasting all of the HBOs and Showtimes in HD? Additionally, I would hope that DirecTv would cut a deal with Cox Sports as the broadcast many of the LSU events. It is a regional sports channel that I would like added.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Lost all my signals on both 103 birds. 99 bird showing awful low signals. This at the summer residence. Called DirecTV last night and will get the dish re-aligned on Friday afternoon. So disappointed I can't watch anything in HD today except for locals, if there's any on today. I think this house had "shifted". Hmm, with the weather like this (overcast, no rain and no sun), what am I gonna do? Got the house all cleaned up.


----------



## doctor j

Alan Gordon said:


> Are some of the LILs being moved to SW1?!
> 
> ~Alan


Still only two channels listed on SW-1 yesterday.

Doctor j


----------



## slimoli

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That word "need" is used in several posts here, whereas "desire", "prefer", and "want" likely fits more appropriately.
> 
> More is good, and more is coming.


When you watch Breaking Bad and Mad Men in HD, you really "need" it. It's like a fix.


----------



## doctor j

Only real changes from 5/12 to 5/22 is the ongoing change in SD LIL designations from BI2 BI6 etc to WAIT, WBHM etc.
Same PT changes on SD and HD but NO significant changes!??

Doctor j


----------



## Jeremy W

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect we'll see more HD Travel content as this channel matures. The same thing happened when they originally launched MGM HD and Discovery HD.


Travel HD is already 2.5 years old. It's just a few months younger than MGM HD.


----------



## NowSTL

Are there issues with D12? Sometimes I get the new channels okay. Other times I get "searching for signal". What gives?


----------



## Jeremy W

NowSTL said:


> Are there issues with D12? Sometimes I get the new channels okay. Other times I get "searching for signal". What gives?


Nothing wrong with D12, the problem is on your end. Post your 103ca signal levels.


----------



## NowSTL

i get 0s or dashes. Is my dish not alligned properly? Do I call Directv or the people who installed it?


----------



## NowSTL

that was s. On the 103 ca I am getting 21-40 for the sixteen transponders available


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Jeremy W said:


> Travel HD is already 2.5 years old. It's just a few months younger than MGM HD.


But with a much more limited distribution until 2010. Now that Dish and DirecTV both have it...look for more HD content. The rollout lead time for content production and distribution can be anywhere from 6-12 months.


----------



## Jeremy W

NowSTL said:


> that was s. On the 103 ca I am getting 21-40 for the sixteen transponders available


Definitely an alignment issue.


----------



## NowSTL

thanks


----------



## Sixto

NowSTL said:


> thanks


what are your signals for 103 (cb) / D10?


----------



## SuperZ06

*All PPV's are either (upcoming or to be announced)
What is the reason for this ?

*


----------



## RAD

SuperZ06 said:


> *All PPV's are either (upcoming or to be announced)
> What is the reason for this ?
> 
> *


Not all of them, 125 -> 129 are there. Probably just using them to cover all the Sunday afternoon MLB-EI part time channel needs, they're showing coming back on at 5PM central time.


----------



## Sixto

SuperZ06 said:


> *All PPV's are either (upcoming or to be announced)
> What is the reason for this ?
> 
> *


That's the beauty of Cinema HD bandwidth sharing.

Those Cinema HD that are currently "upcoming", have their bandwidth being used for part-time events.

Later, they'll go back to Cinema HD.

Best of both worlds. Cinema HD and lots of part-time bandwidth for special events (Tennis anyone ), sports, ...


----------



## geaux tigers

loudo said:


> This is the first time we have watched the Travel Channel for a couple of years. At times it looks more like the Food Channel. Hope they get back to more travel shows and less food shows.


Eating is one of the things I enjoy the most when travelling.


----------



## SuperZ06

RAD said:


> Not all of them, 125 -> 129 are there. Probably just using them to cover all the Sunday afternoon MLB-EI part time channel needs, they're showing coming back on at 5PM central time.





Sixto said:


> That's the beauty of Cinema HD bandwidth sharing.
> 
> Those Cinema HD that are currently "upcoming", have their bandwidth being used for part-time events.
> 
> Later, they'll go back to Cinema HD.
> 
> Best of both worlds. Cinema HD and lots of part-time bandwidth for special events (Tennis anyone ), sports, ...


*Thanks.
I thought maybe they were moving channels from one SAT to the other.

*


----------



## DodgerKing

RAD said:


> Not all of them, 125 -> 129 are there. Probably just using them to cover all the Sunday afternoon MLB-EI part time channel needs, they're showing coming back on at 5PM central time.


Tennis. French Open is starting soon

EI does not require additional bandwidth as the feed is just a mirror of the RSN feed already on Conus. The few additional feeds that come for local channels has always been there


----------



## RAD

DodgerKing said:


> Tennis. French Open is starting soon
> 
> EI does not require additional bandwidth as the feed is just a mirror of the RSN feed already on Conus. The few additional feeds that come for local channels has always been there


Not all RSN's are on CONUS, there's a farily large number of them that are on the -1 part times, which will have some baseball games on them which are mirrored to the 700's for MLB-EI.


----------



## mitchelljd

so, i hope Directv actually launches AMC HD and much more like all the HBO, CINEMAX, Showtims and maybe add EPIX.

basically i want all the major nets in HD, like G4.


----------



## jefbal99

RAD said:


> Not all RSN's are on CONUS, there's a farily large number of them that are on the -1 part times, which will have some baseball games on them which are mirrored to the 700's for MLB-EI.


They are still on CONUS beams, just not 24x7 channels


----------



## RAD

jefbal99 said:


> They are still on CONUS beams, just not 24x7 channels


Doh, I know that. What I was trying to say was that MLB requires a bunch of RSN's that are part time.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

mitchelljd said:


> so, i hope Directv actually launches AMC HD and much more like all the HBO, CINEMAX, Showtime and maybe add EPIX.
> 
> basically i want all the major nets in HD, like G4.


You had me going right until that last sentence - G4 is not considered a *major* net.

That said, lets hope those who would like to see it delivered in HD get their wish.


----------



## DodgerKing

RAD said:


> Not all RSN's are on CONUS, there's a farily large number of them that are on the -1 part times, which will have some baseball games on them which are mirrored to the 700's for MLB-EI.


Very few of them have a -1, AND they are still on CONUS.


----------



## DodgerKing

RAD said:


> Doh, I know that. What I was trying to say was that MLB requires a bunch of RSN's that are part time.


Not really. Again, few are -1 and even fewer of them are on at the same time requiring additional bandwidth. The only time EI really requires additional bandwidth is when they are broadcasting games that are on local channels, like My9 in NY.


----------



## ricochet

DodgerKing said:


> Not really. Again, few are -1 and even fewer of them are on at the same time requiring additional bandwidth. The only time EI really requires additional bandwidth is when they are broadcasting games that are on local channels, like My9 in NY.


There are still quite a few -1 RSNs. I don't have EI but a least 2 of the teams I'm under local coverage for are on part time HD channels. A quick look at the guide tomorrow (Tuesday) night shows 633-1, 641-1, 644-1, 654-1, 661-1, 666-1, 669-1, 672-1, 673-1, 678-1, 696-1, and 698-1 showing HD games in the 8-9:30 central time slot.


----------



## raoul5788

DodgerKing said:


> Not really. Again, few are -1 and even fewer of them are on at the same time requiring additional bandwidth. The only time EI really requires additional bandwidth is when they are broadcasting games that are on local channels, like My9 in NY.


I think the My9 feed for Yankee games comes from YES, so maybe it doesn't take any extra bandwidth.


----------



## David Ortiz

raoul5788 said:


> I think the My9 feed for Yankee games comes from YES, so maybe it doesn't take any extra bandwidth.


YES broadcasts other programming while My9 games are on.


----------



## DodgerKing

ricochet said:


> There are still quite a few -1 RSNs. I don't have EI but a least 2 of the teams I'm under local coverage for are on part time HD channels. A quick look at the guide tomorrow (Tuesday) night shows 633-1, 641-1, 644-1, 654-1, 661-1, 666-1, 669-1, 672-1, 673-1, 678-1, 696-1, and 698-1 showing HD games in the 8-9:30 central time slot.


Those feeds will be on anyway even if they are not on EI, as they are shown to subs within those markets


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

mitchelljd said:


> so, i hope Directv actually launches AMC HD and much more like all the HBO, CINEMAX, Showtimes and maybe add EPIX.
> 
> basically i want all the major nets in HD, like G4.


More premiums (HBO's, Showtimes, TMC, Encore, Starz's) are scheduled for the summer.


----------



## raoul5788

David Ortiz said:


> YES broadcasts other programming while My9 games are on.


That doesn't mean the feed isn't originating from YES. They have an alternate channel available to them for overflow. It could be used for the MY9 feed.


----------



## David Ortiz

raoul5788 said:


> I think the My9 feed for Yankee games comes from YES, so *maybe it doesn't take any extra bandwidth.*





raoul5788 said:


> That doesn't mean the feed isn't originating from YES. They have an alternate channel available to them for overflow. It could be used for the MY9 feed.


My point was that My9 games take extra bandwidth. They are YES productions. But My9 isn't normally a CONUS channel.


----------



## tyrok3k

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You had me going right until that last sentence - G4 is not considered a *major* net.
> 
> That said, lets hope those who would like to see it delivered in HD get their wish.


Not a major network? Say it isn't so! :eek2: :grin:


----------



## smiddy

So, will tomorrow bring new HD or what?


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

smiddy said:


> So, will tomorrow bring new HD or what?


No, gotta wait til D10 is fixed first.


----------



## ricochet

DodgerKing said:


> Those feeds will be on anyway even if they are not on EI, as they are shown to subs within those markets


I thought this started with the assertion that PPV channels would sometimes go away to provide bandwidth for the game only RSNs (and currently the French Open). I then thought you said that there were hardly any game only RSNs left so no additional bandwidth was required.

I was just pointing out that there are a lot of game only RSNs that still exist. The bandwidth from these has to come from somewhere and I believe it is "borrowed" from PPV channels. Yes, the presence of EI doesn't require any additional bandwidth since they are shown locally, although if EI didn't exist they would possibly be on spot beams.


----------



## raoul5788

David Ortiz said:


> My point was that My9 games take extra bandwidth. They are YES productions. But My9 isn't normally a CONUS channel.


Oh, I get what you are saying now. The overflow YES channel takes extra bandwidth, that makes sense.


----------



## dpeters11

Coca Cola Kid said:


> No, gotta wait til D10 is fixed first.


I thought D12 had enough extra to support around 10 new HD channels as well as take the load off D12.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dpeters11 said:


> I thought D12 had enough extra to support around 10 new HD channels as well as take the load off D12.


Just about....but then...they'll likely wait to see the status on the "reset" of D12 before activating more new HD channels (other than the 5 we already recently).


----------



## shy007

Okay guys I don't understand all of this stuff but it really is very interesting. I checked my signal strength today and transponder 19 is in the low 80s on the new satellite. The rest are in the mid 90s. Is everything okay with this? My numbers are in the middle 90s on the other HD satellites.


----------



## Jeremy W

shy007 said:


> I checked my signal strength today and transponder 19 is in the low 80s on the new satellite. The rest are in the mid 90s. Is everything okay with this?


Yep, you're fine.


----------



## CHaynes112

Jeremy W said:


> Yep, you're fine.


This leads into my question. I know D10 is listed as 103s for spot beam and 103cb for conus. I also know D12 is listed as 103ca. But does D12 have a spot beam listing? Does it perhaps only have 1 spot beam transponder and it is 19?

-Thanks


----------



## curt8403

CHaynes112 said:


> This leads into my question. I know D10 is listed as 103s for spot beam and 103cb for conus. I also know D12 is listed as 103ca. But does D12 have a spot beam listing? Does it perhaps only have 1 spot beam transponder and it is 19?
> 
> -Thanks


D10 is not in service right now, D12 has spotbeams, but they would be listed as 103S right now (I think)


----------



## Alan Gordon

CHaynes112 said:


> This leads into my question. I know D10 is listed as 103s for spot beam and 103cb for conus. I also know D12 is listed as 103ca. But does D12 have a spot beam listing? Does it perhaps only have 1 spot beam transponder and it is 19?


103s is a mixture of SW1/D10/D12.

~Alan


----------



## CHaynes112

Alan Gordon said:


> 103s is a mixture of SW1/D10/D12.
> 
> ~Alan


Sorry for my ignorance, but what is SW1?

-Thanks


----------



## mlb

CHaynes112 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what is SW1?
> 
> -Thanks


Spaceway1 - originally built for internet, repurposed for TV.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Alan Gordon said:


> 103s is a mixture of SW1/D10/D12.





CHaynes112 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what is SW1?





mlb said:


> Spaceway1 - originally built for internet, repurposed for TV.


SpaceWay 1 also has the distinction of being DirecTV's first KA satellite.

It does not have ANY conus beams, and is strictly a spot-beam satellite.

SpaceWay-2 shares the 99° orbital location with D11.

~Alan


----------



## inkahauts

dpeters11 said:


> I thought D12 had enough extra to support around 10 new HD channels as well as take the load off D12.


You always want to leave a little room left, especially for the 3d channels, they can NOT afford to not launch those now.... and those have a specific launch date set...


----------



## inkahauts

curt8403 said:


> D10 is not in service right now, D12 has spotbeams, but they would be listed as 103S right now (I think)


Say what? I thought D10 is still broadcasting all the channels it has been all along.. I haven't heard one word about them moving all the channels off of it to d12 yet...

I expect the channel move to start soon...

Sixto?

Sixto?


----------



## Sixto

inkahauts said:


> Say what? I thought D10 is still broadcasting all the channels it has been all along.. I haven't heard one word about them moving all the channels off of it to d12 yet...
> 
> I expect the channel move to start soon...
> 
> Sixto?
> 
> Sixto?


Correct.


----------



## Sixto

For those that were debating the use of Cinema for part-time and RSN's, here's a sampling of what a regular night looks like. They all switch late afternoon, and then switch back early AM.

This is only baseball, it was more complicated when you also had hockey and basketball to deal with.


Code:


[U][B]SIGNIFICANT[/B] Changes: NEW (added/moved) from [B]2010-05-25[/B] compared to 2010-05-22:[/U]
  138 CINEHD  FT D11  4 1700  <------  138 CINEHD  FT D11  4 1020
  139 CINEHD  FT D11  4 1700  <------  139 CINEHD  FT D11  4 1010
  140 CINEHD  FT D11 10 1700  <------  140 CINEHD  FT D11 10 1040
  141 CINEHD  FT D11 10 1700  <------  141 CINEHD  FT D11 10 1030
  143 CINEHD  FT D11 11 1700  <------  143 CINEHD  FT D11 11 1040
  144 CINEHD  FT D10 10 1700  <------  144 CINEHD  FT D10 10 1040
  145 CINEHD  FT D10  9 1700  <------  145 CINEHD  FT D10  9 1020
  146 CINEHD  FT D10 11 1700  <------  146 CINEHD  FT D10 11 1030
  147 CINEHD  FT D10  7 1700  <------  147 CINEHD  FT D10  7 1040
  151 CINEHD  FT D11  2 1700  <------  151 CINEHD  FT D11  2 1040
  152 CINEHD  FT D11  2 1700  <------  152 CINEHD  FT D11  2 1020
  153 CINEHD  FT D10 14 1700  <------  153 CINEHD  FT D10 14 1050
  158 CINEHD  FT D11  4 1700  <------  158 CINEHD  FT D11  4 1040

[U][B]SIGNIFICANT[/B] Changes: OLD (removed) from 2010-05-22 compared to [B]2010-05-25[/B]:[/U]
  156 CINEHD  FT D10 14 1700

[U]MINOR Changes: NEW (added/moved) from [B]2010-05-25[/B] compared to 2010-05-22:[/U]
  633 YESA    PT D11  2 1040  <------  633 YESA    PT D11  2 1700
  644 FSTNHD  PT D10  7 1040  <------  644 FSTNHD  PT D10  7 1700
  654 FSFLHD  PT D11 11 1040  <------  654 FSFLHD  PT D10 14 1700
  661 FSNCIN  PT D11 10 1040  <------  661 FSNCIN  PT D10  9 1700
  666 CSNCHD  PT D11  4 1040  <------  666 CSNCHD  PT D11  4 1700
  669 FSWIHD  PT D10 11 1030  <------  669 FSWIHD  PT D10  7 1700
  672 FSKCHD  PT D10  9 1020  <------  672 FSKCHD  PT D11  2 1700
  673 FSINHD  PT D10 10 1040  <------  673 FSINHD  PT D10  9 1700
  678 FSHHD   PT D11  4 1020  <------  678 FSHHD   PT D11 11 1700
  698 CSCAHD  PT D11  4 1010  <------  698 CSCAHD  PT D11 10 1700
  721 MLBHD   RM D11  3 1050  <------  721 MLBHD   RM D10 14 1700
  722 MLBHD   RM D11 11 1040  <------  722 MLBHD   RM D10 11 1700
  723 MLBHD   RM D10  2 1030  <------  723 MLBHD   RM D10 10 1700
  724 MLBHD   RM D11 14 1050  <------  724 MLBHD   RM D11  8 1700
  725 MLBHD   RM D11  4 1040  <------  725 MLBHD   RM D11  2 1700
  726 MLBHD   RM D11  9 1040  <------  726 MLBHD   RM D11  2 1700
  727 MLBHD   RM D11  4 1010  <------  727 MLBHD   RM D10  7 1700
  728 MLBHD   RM D11  2 1030  <------  728 MLBHD   RM D11  2 1700
  729 MLBHD   RM D11 10 1030  <------  729 MLBHD   RM D10  7 1700
  730 MLBHD   RM D10  8 1030  <------  730 MLBHD   RM D11  3 1700
  731 MLBHD   RM D11 11 1020  <------  731 MLBHD   RM D11 10 1700
  732 MLBHD   RM D11 10 1040  <------  732 MLBHD   RM D11 10 1700
  733 MLBHD   RM D11  4 1020  <------  733 MLBHD   RM D11  4 1700
  734 MLBHD   RM D10 11 1030  <------  734 MLBHD   RM D11  8 1700
  735 MLBHD   RM D10 11 1020  <------  735 MLBHD   RM D11 10 1700
  736 MLBHD   RM D11  2 1040  <------  736 MLBHD   RM D11 10 1700
  737 MLBHD   RM D11  3 1010  <------  737 MLBHD   RM D11 14 1700
  738 MLBHD   RM D10  5 1040  <------  738 MLBHD   RM D10  7 1700
  739 MLBHD   RM D10  9 1020  <------  739 MLBHD   RM D10  1 1700

[U]MINOR Changes: OLD (removed) from 2010-05-22 compared to [B]2010-05-25[/B]:[/U]
 NONE
 
Notes: 'MINOR Changes' is movement for part-time channels
       1st column is channel number, 2nd column is channel name
       3rd column is FT=Full-Time, PT=Part-time, RM=Remapped from Another Channel
       4th column is Satellite, 5th column is transponder number
       6th column is 'slot' number, 10xx: main, 1700: hold, 0000: unassigned


----------



## dontknow

looks like D* finally sent an email out about the new HD channels, click HERE to check it out on their site


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

dontknow said:


> looks like D* finally sent an email out about the new HD channels, click HERE to check it out on their site


I find it odd they didn't put out a press release saying D12 is live and the 5 new channels have been added.


----------



## Hoosier205

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I find it odd they didn't put out a press release saying D12 is live and the 5 new channels have been added.


Well, they did issue a press release about D12, but they haven't issued an actual press release about the latest 5 channels to be added.


----------



## stephenC

Five new HD channels is not big enough for the Marketing department. I'm going to guess that a big ad campaign will be launched when 20 new HD channels are up. I don't have access to D* Marketing department and I don't make decisions about new advertising, I'm just guessing.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

stephenC said:


> Five new HD channels is not big enough for the Marketing department. I'm going to guess that a big ad campaign will be launched when 20 new HD channels are up. I don't have access to D* Marketing department and I don't make decisions about new advertising, I'm just guessing.


They put out a press release for Univision HD and Telefutura HD though. I guess since they're the first Spanish HD channels they get special treatment???


----------



## David Ortiz

Alan Gordon said:


> 103s is a mixture of SW1/D10/D12.
> 
> ~Alan


I wonder if the spot beams from D10 and D12 will share transponder numbers on this screen. It's unlikely (assuming that one is not used as a backup) that a certain area will see spot beams from both satellites, isn't it?


----------



## evan_s

David Ortiz said:


> I wonder if the spot beams from D10 and D12 will share transponder numbers on this screen. It's unlikely (assuming that one is not used as a backup) that a certain area will see spot beams from both satellites, isn't it?


On the TP screen and spots coming from D10 and D12 will show up in the same block of tp's as they both use the same frequencies for spots. You might see spots from both d10 and d12 but they would be on different tps and would really be no different than having 2 spots from the same sat. They can't both use the same tp aimed at the same spot as they share frequencies for their spots.


----------



## Avder

Coca Cola Kid said:


> They put out a press release for Univision HD and Telefutura HD though. I guess since they're the first Spanish HD channels they get special treatment???


Theres some irony there I think.


----------



## dcowboy7

Coca Cola Kid said:


> They put out a press release for Univision HD and Telefutura HD though.





Avder said:


> Theres some irony there I think.


....in that the people watching those channels couldnt read the english press release anyway ? :hurah:


----------



## sigma1914

dcowboy7 said:


> ....in that the people watching those channels couldnt read the english press release anyway ? :hurah:


Riiiight, because there is no such thing as bilingual people.


----------



## dcowboy7

sigma1914 said:


> Riiiight, because there is no such thing as bilingual people.


If they like both guys & girls thats not my business. :hurah:


----------



## Gene Steinberg

And does anyone know when or if DirecTV will ever offer BBC America in HD?

Peace,
Gene


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Gene Steinberg said:


> And does anyone know when or if DirecTV will ever offer BBC America in HD?
> 
> Peace,
> Gene


"Soon"


----------



## Gene Steinberg

TheRatPatrol said:


> "Soon"


Being?

Just curious if it makes sense to jump from Dish to Direc. Pricing for everything packages seem similar.

Peace,
Gene


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm not sure if anyone can really answer that for you. Dish has a few features that DIRECTV doesn't have, DIRECTV has a few features that Dish doesn't have. Same thing with channels.


----------



## dpeters11

Gene Steinberg said:


> And does anyone know when or if DirecTV will ever offer BBC America in HD?
> 
> Peace,
> Gene


I'm not sure I'd say "soon" but I honestly can't see it not coming. We know DirecTV isn't done adding national HD channels. Once they get DirecTV10 back in service, they can start adding channels again.

I have absolutely no inside knowledge, but SatelliteRacer says we're not done adding, so there are more to come. BBCA is a good bet.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Gene Steinberg said:


> And does anyone know when or if DirecTV will ever offer BBC America in HD?
> 
> Peace,
> Gene


I'm no sure that even DIRECTV knows when BBCA-HD will be on. If it ain't announced, it probably is still in negotiations. (Or so I'd guess.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Gene Steinberg

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm not sure if anyone can really answer that for you. Dish has a few features that DIRECTV doesn't have, DIRECTV has a few features that Dish doesn't have. Same thing with channels.


Well, I'll just keep noting the situation and make a decision when and if it happens.

Peace,
Gene


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Well I still say that we'll get it soon because we were getting BBCA-HD shows on the 101 for a while, which leads me to believe that they must be getting an HD feed from them.


----------



## Tom Servo

TheRatPatrol said:


> Well I still say that we'll get it soon because we were getting BBCA-HD shows on the 101 for a while, which leads me to believe that they must be getting an HD feed from them.


That happened before the official launch of BBC-A HD, iirc, which made the lack of BBC HD all the more curious when they did finally do that botched HD launch. (They being BBC America, Not D*.)


----------



## Jeremy W

TheRatPatrol said:


> Well I still say that we'll get it soon because we were getting BBCA-HD shows on the 101 for a while, which leads me to believe that they must be getting an HD feed from them.


I can almost guarantee you that DirecTV is not grabbing the shows off the BBCA-HD feed. They're delivered using some other method, most likely on physical media.


----------



## smiddy

TheRatPatrol said:


> Well I still say that we'll get it soon because we were getting BBCA-HD shows on the 101 for a while, which leads me to believe that they must be getting an HD feed from them.


I'd be more excited it that had a test channel (leaked information) running, but alas there isn't one that I'm aware of, yet. From BBC America HD: http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/373/hd.jsp

I'd say keep sending you requests for BBC America HD to DirecTV and eventually we'll have it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

My local cable company just added BBCA-HD this morning. So now cable and E* have it, come on D*! I know I know, soon.


----------



## DaveC27

I can't figure out the desire for BBCA-HD do you really need to see Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares in HD  and Doctor Who will soon complete its run


----------



## jefbal99

DaveC27 said:


> I can't figure out the desire for BBCA-HD do you really need to see Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares in HD  and Doctor Who will soon complete its run


Dr Who just started back up, we are only 3 or 4 episodes in

Edit in: nix that we are 6 in and half way thru

However, I'd like all the reruns in HD or 16x9 SD and Top Gear in HD would be great.


----------



## curt8403

jefbal99 said:


> Dr Who just started back up, we are only 3 or 4 episodes in
> 
> Edit in: nix that we are 6 in and half way thru


trying to think of the episode names.
1. The 11th Hour (first episode)
2. (The one with the star whale)
3. The one with the stone angels
4. Part two of the above
5. The Vampire fish//

Which one am I missing


----------



## jefbal99

curt8403 said:


> trying to think of the episode names.
> 1. The 11th Hour (first episode)
> 2. (The one with the star whale)
> 3. The one with the stone angels
> 4. Part two of the above
> 5. The Vampire fish//
> 
> Which one am I missing


Victory of the Daleks, WWII Episode.

Between the Star Whale and the Weeping Angels.


----------



## oldcrooner

DaveC27 said:


> I can't figure out the desire for BBCA-HD do you really need to see Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares in HD  and Doctor Who will soon complete its run


At least the channel would be watchable if we were getting an HD stream. The SD feed has been abysmal for a long time, especially when viewed on a large screen TV. I have purposefully not been watching it so I could watch all the re-runs with decent video quality when/if Directv gets their *ss in gear and adds them in HD. There's no excuse for the HD channel not being added after all this time....the same applies to them not adding BBC World News.


----------



## tonyd79

curt8403 said:


> trying to think of the episode names.
> 1. The 11th Hour (first episode)
> 2. (The one with the star whale)
> 3. The one with the stone angels
> 4. Part two of the above
> 5. The Vampire fish//
> 
> Which one am I missing


Daleks and Winston Churchill.


----------



## MysteryMan

Anyone have a update on the status of D10?


----------



## SPACEMAKER

MysteryMan said:


> Anyone have a update on the status of D10?


Have you checked the D10 thread?


----------



## DaveC27

oldcrooner said:


> At least the channel would be watchable if we were getting an HD stream. The SD feed has been abysmal for a long time, especially when viewed on a large screen TV. I have purposefully not been watching it so I could watch all the re-runs with decent video quality when/if Directv gets their *ss in gear and adds them in HD. There's no excuse for the HD channel not being added after all this time....the same applies to them not adding BBC World News.


The abysmal picture quality is the main reason I hardly watch the channel, I see that they'll be showing "Come Dine With Me", I quite like that show, though no doubt I'll tire of it by the 15th time it gets shown


----------



## LoopinFool

DaveC27 said:


> I can't figure out the desire for BBCA-HD do you really need to see Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares in HD  and Doctor Who will soon complete its run


A big reason (for me) is that they (the Brits) have been using widescreen PAL for a long time.
HD up-converts should look _very_ good.
Also, they're producing more and more shows in HD (Top Gear, etc.) and I'd like to be able to watch them that way.

- LoopinFool


----------



## Stuart Sweet

OK.... I think this thread has gone the distance. Please feel free to start a new one on any topic appropriate to this forum


----------

